# LOWRIDER SCENE MAGAZINE



## LOWRIDER SCENE

We are proud to announce the release of our first magazine, this mag has 19 full features and 5 carshow features from all over the states. magazine release date will be at the end of July.


----------



## drasticbean

wow:0:0


----------



## bub916

MORE! :biggrin:


----------



## family affair

hey serg and bro congrats cant wait to get me a couple copys looks good hit me up wen u get them thanks and i will spred the word like a wild fire


----------



## family affair

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We are proud to announce the release of our first magazine, this mag has 19 full features and 5 carshow features from all over the states. magazine release date will be at the end of July.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## family affair

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We are proud to announce the release of our first magazine, this mag has 19 full features and 5 carshow features from all over the states. magazine release date will be at the end of July.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Wildmint

Congratulations!!!!....about time. TIME TO KICK SOME ASS! !!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## newstyle_64

CONGRATULATIONS :thumbsup: CANT WAIT 2 GET MY COPY :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

thanx everyone for all the support its been a while but also it took the help of alot of you to make this happen...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

CONGRATULATIONS guys its bad ass cany wait to see it all :thumbsup::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## alberto

quedo bien chingona felisidades hay los miro en los angeles para comprar una revista :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64

newstyle_64 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS :thumbsup: CANT WAIT 2 GET MY COPY :biggrin:





Mr.Chop Top said:


> CONGRATULATIONS guys its bad ass cany wait to see it all :thumbsup::worship::worship::worship:



THE CAR LOOKS GOOD


----------



## 64Rag

Congradulations looks like a great magazine. Please look out for your fellow steelers fan. Save me a copy.


----------



## chewie

:rimshot::drama:.....nice pics....


----------



## EL BOCA

ORALE GOOD LUCK ON YOUR NEW MAGAZINE FROM "OLDIES STOCKTON "
AL RATO EL BOCA


----------



## cherry 64

CONGRATZ BRO AND SERGIO AND LA JEFITA TOO,KEEP PUSHING CANT WAIT TO GET A COPY:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

Congrats Bro and Serg,best of lucc and thanks for featuring my ride on the 1st Issue.:thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> thanx everyone for all the support its been a while but also it took the help of alot of you to make this happen...


niceeeeeeeeeee


----------



## OKJessie

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We are proud to announce the release of our first magazine, this mag has 19 full features and 5 carshow features from all over the states. magazine release date will be at the end of July.


:wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

newstyle_64 said:


> THE CAR LOOKS GOOD


 thanks bro


----------



## OKJessie

Mr.Chop Top said:


> thanks bro


Chop Top sneak peak.....congrats bro!!


----------



## Pitbullx

lookin good paisa 
ps fuck the steelers


----------



## drasticbean

Post more pics


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda

Congrat's to chop top & the rest of the cars for being in the first issue of the mag:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Jim & Jan 4 Life!!!! said:


> Congrat's to chop top & the rest of the cars for being in the first issue of the mag:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Thanks homie


----------



## SAM TORRES

SOLO-STYLE said:


> :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Torresempire will have to have some of these to sell some at the shop in Dallas looks good guys good job torresempire got love for Lowrider scene


----------



## Lunas64

LOOKIN GOOD!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE THE MAG! CONGRATS TO MY HOME CHOP TOP FOR HIS FEATURE!! NICE TO SEE ANOTHER MAG OUT THERE!!! GUYS ARE DOIN IT!!


----------



## Twotonz

congrats fellas...best of luck to you guys


----------



## EL RAIDER

ya era hora par de cabrones best of luck homies :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

thanx everyone, its been a whole year since the idea started at a bbq, after crazy photoshoots from cars breaking down in mid air to doing photoshoots while its raining cats and dogs, to so many other adventures, we also still working on the dvd. our vol 16 and the mag were made to complement each other.


----------



## TKeeby79

Mr. Bean where can us New Yorker's get our own Copy of this Mag?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

TKeeby79 said:


> Mr. Bean where can us New Yorker's get our own Copy of this Mag?



with MR Bean.. we will make sure he leaves LA well stocked


----------



## drasticbean

Now I have to go to LA to get the magazine lol


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset

CONGRATS TO ALL OF LOWRIDER SCENE MAGAZINE :thumbsup:


----------



## Nameless

drasticbean said:


> Now I have to go to LA to get the magazine lol


Big thanks to Bean and lowrider scence for shooting my ride!!!!! Best of luck to you guys!!!!!!


----------



## cold hard cash

lowrider scene magazine :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL91

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We are proud to announce the release of our first magazine, this mag has 19 full features and 5 carshow features from all over the states. magazine release date will be at the end of July.


looking good guys looks bad ass congrats on mr chop top see u guys in la ttt


----------



## CUZICAN

What about the East coast! I gotta have this magazine too!:h5:


----------



## Sascuacho92

cant wait to get my copy we got to support the lowriding scene


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ

ok fellas so here is the low down,the lowrider scene guys (bro and sergio) have come to my boys shop to do several shoots so far and we have seen what is gonna b comeing out and let me just say that all will b imprest and happy.we are all gonna have another quality mag representing what we all love (lowriding)!!!! i am just happy to have bien there for lots of other projects with them so i already know this will b another grate product from my homies.keep up the good work fellas and ya saben the booth is there for u when u nead it!! p.s when is the next eye candy comeing out?!!! lol los


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

EB AZTECAS PREZ said:


> ok fellas so here is the low down,the lowrider scene guys (bro and sergio) have come to my boys shop to do several shoots so far and we have seen what is gonna b comeing out and let me just say that all will b imprest and happy.we are all gonna have another quality mag representing what we all love (lowriding)!!!! i am just happy to have bien there for lots of other projects with them so i already know this will b another grate product from my homies.keep up the good work fellas and ya saben the booth is there for u when u nead it!! p.s when is the next eye candy comeing out?!!! lol los


thanx for the support Los. all the adventures.. we got a studio thanx to you and larry :biggrin: we will have eye candy 2 i just need to catch up. the schedule goes dvd, magazine, tshirt , and misc. (flyers,clubshirts,special events,banners). 

here is the content page. now the smallest spread is 3 pages the biggest being 12 pages with an average of 6 pages per spread.


----------



## DREAM ON

CONGRAT'S HOMIES!!!
LOOKS GOOD!!


----------



## EVIL91

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> thanx for the support Los. all the adventures.. we got a studio thanx to you and larry :biggrin: we will have eye candy 2 i just need to catch up. the schedule goes dvd, magazine, tshirt , and misc. (flyers,clubshirts,special events,banners).
> 
> here is the content page. now the smallest spread is 3 pages the biggest being 12 pages with an average of 6 pages per spread.


keep it up serg and bro me and the wife ready to hang in la


----------



## MISTER ED

*WHERE CAN I GET MINES........*


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

MISTER ED said:


> *WHERE CAN I GET MINES........*



we will be sendin them up to the local lowrider shops all over LA at the end of the month


----------



## MISTER ED

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> we will be sendin them up to the local lowrider shops all over LA at the end of the month


*THATS KOOL BUT IM IN MIAMI......*


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup bro. I need that copy. I remember we had that talk about Hawaii. I will need ur cell again. I have a new phone. If any just fly here and personally give my copy. I will see u guys in.Vegas again brah!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

MISTER ED said:


> *THATS KOOL BUT IIN MIAMI......*


Not a problem we can ship them to you in miami


----------



## MISTER ED

*JUST LET ME KNOW AND ILL GET ALL THE INFO TO YOU......*


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> thanx for the support Los. all the adventures.. we got a studio thanx to you and larry :biggrin: we will have eye candy 2 i just need to catch up. the schedule goes dvd, magazine, tshirt , and misc. (flyers,clubshirts,special events,banners).
> 
> here is the content page. now the smallest spread is 3 pages the biggest being 12 pages with an average of 6 pages per spread.


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Carnales!! I wanna send you my sincere congratulations.. It's no small thing to produce a magazine from scratch.. and you vatos did that  We go back a lot of years already, and it was an honor to help with it. You already know you guys can count on this homeboy to lend a hand with whatever.. From the gate when you guys shared your idea I knew it was going to be good, better than good.. you created a magazine for us, cause you know what it's all about!! The rides!! The gente!! The bomb ass pics and detail shots... Can't wait to get my copies homies..and like always, I'm just a phone call away if you need anything locos.. Stay up stay TTT for the Lowrider Scene homeboys AKA Bro and Serj... !! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ~your carnal de otra madre~ el nono


----------



## El Alfonso

I always said, the more magazines the better. Good Luck!


----------



## 925rider

ttt


----------



## Nameless

DAMMM 147 pages ..... I cant wait !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Primo S.

*HELL YEA SERG....SOOO FRESH & CRISP & SHARP. PROUD TO B A PHOTOGRAPHIER 4 LOWRIDER SCENE. ALLL THE WAY N PLAINVIEW TX!!!!!*
*COME A LONG WAY SINCE 2007 FROM ODESSA SUPER SHOW TO NOW LOWRIDER SCENE MAG.:thumbsup:uffin::h5:*


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Nameless said:


> DAMMM 147 pages ..... I cant wait !!!!!!!!!!!!


Am sure u will like the 6 page spread we did on the caddy


----------



## brn2hop

NICE BRO CANT WATE TO GET MY COPY............:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider

where can we get it in the bay area???


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

925rider said:


> where can we get it in the bay area???


At your local Lowrider shop. We will be hitting all the local shops and Carshows in the bay, at the end that's were we from.


----------



## OKJessie

Lowrider scene:thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## JasonJ

Does that cover price say $10.99?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Yes that is the price


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

back cover


----------



## xavierthexman

Congrats Hermanos!


----------



## Silentdawg

good luck on the new magazine, never sell out!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> back cover


THATS A SEXY PIC TTT


----------



## EVIL91

tttt loking good guys keep it up


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

xavierthexman said:


> Congrats Hermanos!


how you been xavier? its been a couple of years since menudo sundays... hope you see you in LA..


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

SAVE THE DATE
SEPTEMBER 4TH 2011 IN SACRAMENTO 
FOR ARE ANNUAL EVENT MORE DETAILS TO COME BUT I WILL TELL U THIS IT GOING TO GO DOWN BIG TIME SO EVERY 1 MARK THEM CALENDARS CAUSE U DONT WANT TO MISS IT 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:
:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We are proud to announce the release of our first magazine, this mag has 19 full features and 5 carshow features from all over the states. magazine release date will be at the end of July.


:thumbsup::thumbsup: Congrats on the mag.. !! Cant wait for it


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

OH MY GOD 86 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: Congrats on the mag.. !! Cant wait for it


whats up homie, hows arkansas?


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> whats up homie, hows arkansas?


What up homie ! Maann this year arkansas has had extreme wheater from snow to heat !! :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

OH MY GOD 86 said:


> What up homie ! Maann this year arkansas has had extreme wheater from snow to heat !! :biggrin:


damn up and downs.. we never forgot about the hoppers


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> damn up and downs.. we never forgot about the hoppers


THAT SHIT LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!!!!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> THAT SHIT LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!!!!


 Thanx homie can't forget about the hop. It's part of lowriding


----------



## MISTER ED

*STILL WAITING ON INFO TO ORDER THE MAG... PM ME WITH WAY TO PAY......*


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Lowriderscenemagazine.com will be up at end if month. We taking all subscriptions thru there that way we can have a list and never miss a customer


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Just got news from the print shop. Mags will be ready on Monday for pick up.


----------



## FoolishinVegas

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We are proud to announce the release of our first magazine, this mag has 19 full features and 5 carshow features from all over the states. magazine release date will be at the end of July.


 . . :worship: :worship: Many many congrats Family!!! . . Can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## FoolishinVegas

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Just got news from the print shop. Mags will be ready on Monday for pick up.


:boink: :boink: ! ! !


----------



## chewie

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Just got news from the print shop. Mags will be ready on Monday for pick up.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Just got news from the print shop. Mags will be ready on Monday for pick up.


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Just got news from the print shop. Mags will be ready on Monday for pick up.


Que pasa hermano can't wait to see the magazine. Looking forward to see the coverage you gave our Lincoln Park Day car show.
Let us know how we can help promote or assist you with distributing your magazines and DVD's here in El Paso.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

LATIN PRIDE CC said:


> Que pasa hermano can't wait to see the magazine. Looking forward to see the coverage you gave our Lincoln Park Day car show.Let us know how we can help promote or assist you with distributing your magazines and DVD's here in El Paso.


 Thanx for the support Hector. I keep you in contact


----------



## Hernan

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> thanx for the support Los. all the adventures.. we got a studio thanx to you and larry :biggrin: we will have eye candy 2 i just need to catch up. the schedule goes dvd, magazine, tshirt , and misc. (flyers,clubshirts,special events,banners).
> 
> here is the content page. now the smallest spread is 3 pages the biggest being 12 pages with an average of 6 pages per spread.


Que bueno got you guys text when I got back into town. Was gone for a few weeks. Hope to see this real soon CONGRATS hermanos. :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Thanx che, el pive salio muy bien.


----------



## xavierthexman

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> how you been xavier? its been a couple of years since menudo sundays... hope you see you in LA..


Doing good, just keeping my head above the water. You & your hermano are always more than welcome for Menudo, Tacos, a nice Michelada. Got a car show on Aug 13th. & a Lowrider Happening Saturday Aug 27th. Where can you find this Mag in Salinas?


----------



## Coast One




----------



## Toro

Congratulations Sergio and Bro, long time friends from a small town..... don't forget my copy... I wish you 2 and moms much success and remember, if you guys need anything just let me know.....It's nice to see that there is going to be more of a variety for everyone out there.....We have to all work together to make this lifestyle bigger than what it is but still keep it true to its roots. We've all traveled so much and have exerienced a great deal and I'm glad there is another magazine that will help show the world what it is we do and breath and live every day in the Lowrider Movement....Can't wait to see the first issue...and I want mine autographed...

Toro
Editor - Impalas Magazine & American Bombs


----------



## OKJessie




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Toro said:


> Congratulations Sergio and Bro, long time friends from a small town..... don't forget my copy... I wish you 2 and moms much success and remember, if you guys need anything just let me know.....It's nice to see that there is going to be more of a variety for everyone out there.....We have to all work together to make this lifestyle bigger than what it is but still keep it true to its roots. We've all traveled so much and have exerienced a great deal and I'm glad there is another magazine that will help show the world what it is we do and breath and live every day in the Lowrider Movement....Can't wait to see the first issue...and I want mine autographed...
> 
> Toro
> Editor - Impalas Magazine & American Bombs


sup toro, 

thanx man, its been a while since we all started, for those that dont know, we are from the same lil town, same high school, same love. Impalas, streetlow, us, we are all from the same area. we have all colaborated and worked together, at one point in time. if we were to count how many fuchees are editors i think we take the cake.... and as far as the autograph, will be an exchange. you know i got all lowrider mags..


----------



## FoolishinVegas

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> sup toro,
> 
> thanx man, its been a while since we all started, for those that dont know, we are from the same lil town, same high school, same love. Impalas, streetlow, us, we are all from the same area. we have all colaborated and worked together, at one point in time. if we were to count how many fuchees are editors i think we take the cake.... and as far as the autograph, will be an exchange. you know i got all lowrider mags..


:shocked::shocked: ! . . That had to be one Bad-Azz high school, ,, Gilbert and crew, Toro, and Serg & Bro!!!! no manchen! what kind of classes they had there??!! Cochino 101, photography, Intro to Vagin' 101.. field trips to carshows, 50 aspiring models for every guy in class, munchies for lunch at the cafeteria! :rofl::roflmao: . . PE is who can get highest the fastest! new meeting to the term "HIGH"-school that's for sure!!!! :rimshot:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

FoolishinVegas said:


> :shocked::shocked: ! . . That had to be one Bad-Azz high school, ,, Gilbert and crew, Toro, and Serg & Bro!!!! no manchen! what kind of classes they had there??!! Cochino 101, photography, Intro to Vagin' 101.. field trips to carshows, 50 aspiring models for every guy in class, munchies for lunch at the cafeteria! :rofl::roflmao: . . PE is who can get highest the fastest! new meeting to the term "HIGH"-school that's for sure!!!! :rimshot:


if thats the case i guess you are one of the exchange students from vegas.. cause u have been on almost all class trips


----------



## FoolishinVegas

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> if thats the case i guess you are one of the exchange students from vegas.. cause u have been on almost all class trips


 . . I guess you could say i'm trying to graduate with Honors!! :roflmao::rofl:


----------



## uso4vida

Felicidades!! I know that it won't be fast enough for you to actually see the first copy, but it is well worth the wait. And for the rest of us in the public, I just happened to be honored with the first (I think) actual viewing of the completed product, and it was bad azz!I know that the finished product will be better than what I was previewing because I won't have to hit the "up" button!! Buena suerte con todos tus suenos!! Pinches paisas feo, pero son mis Hermanos!!:worship:


----------



## 925rider

has it hit the streets yet:x:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

uso4vida said:


> Felicidades!! I know that it won't be fast enough for you to actually see the first copy, but it is well worth the wait. And for the rest of us in the public, I just happened to be honored with the first (I think) actual viewing of the completed product, and it was bad azz!I know that the finished product will be better than what I was previewing because I won't have to hit the "up" button!! Buena suerte con todos tus suenos!! Pinches paisas feo, pero son mis Hermanos!!:worship:


:rofl:..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

uso4vida said:


> Felicidades!! I know that it won't be fast enough for you to actually see the first copy, but it is well worth the wait. And for the rest of us in the public, I just happened to be honored with the first (I think) actual viewing of the completed product, and it was bad azz!I know that the finished product will be better than what I was previewing because I won't have to hit the "up" button!! Buena suerte con todos tus suenos!! Pinches paisas feo, pero son mis Hermanos!!:worship:


gracias viejo for the support, and yes you were the first (no ****) to see the full preview. it was a mission to get it done but we had a lot of homie help. the magazine will be ready on the 31.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We are proud to announce the release of our first magazine, this mag has 19 full features and 5 carshow features from all over the states. magazine release date will be at the end of July.


It looks great! 

But you might want someone to proof-read the articles, because I see tons of bad spelling and bad grammar in just these few lines of text. You don't want your magazine to read like it was written by a 4th grader (like LRM).


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Firefly said:


> It looks great! But you might want someone to proof-read the articles, because I see tons of bad spelling and bad grammar in just these few lines of text. You don't want your magazine to read like it was written by a 4th grader (like LRM).


i feel you, we just got a person to proof all of our text. on the first issue it was a 2 man team to build all. attention was paid to text but not as extensive as the attention to detail on the cars.


----------



## OKJessie




----------



## Firefly

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> i feel you, we just got a person to proof all of our text. on the first issue it was a 2 man team to build all. attention was paid to text but not as extensive as the attention to detail on the cars.


Good stuff 

Will you be taking international subscriptions?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Firefly said:


> Good stuff Will you be taking international subscriptions?


 Yes, the website will be up in couple of daysLowriderscenemagazine.com


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Heading back from la with the magazine


----------



## chewie

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Heading back from la with the magazine


:thumbsup:


----------



## madmax64

chingon homie:thumbsup:


LOWRIDER SCENE said:


>


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:drama:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

man, long day, we just came back from getting the magazine. wasn't expecting paper to be that heavy.









now we finally got it in our hands. 









the website will be up on monday, is work in process, since i still have to build content but you would be able to subscribe to the mag. 

WWW.LOWRIDERSCENEMAGAZINE.COM

official debut at the TORRES EMPIRE CARSHOW IN LOS ANGELES this sunday......

everywhere else available 8/01/11


----------



## newstyle_64

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> man, long day, we just came back from getting the magazine. wasn't expecting paper to be that heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now we finally got it in our hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the website will be up on monday, is work in process, since i still have to build content but you would be able to subscribe to the mag.
> 
> WWW.LOWRIDERSCENEMAGAZINE.COM
> 
> official debut at the TORRES EMPIRE CARSHOW IN LOS ANGELES this sunday......
> 
> everywhere else available 8/01/11


MAKE SURE U SAVE ME 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> man, long day, we just came back from getting the magazine. wasn't expecting paper to be that heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now we finally got it in our hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the website will be up on monday, is work in process, since i still have to build content but you would be able to subscribe to the mag.
> 
> WWW.LOWRIDERSCENEMAGAZINE.COM
> 
> official debut at the TORRES EMPIRE CARSHOW IN LOS ANGELES this sunday......
> 
> everywhere else available 8/01/11



i want mine in miami.......


----------



## Twotonz

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> man, long day, we just came back from getting the magazine. wasn't expecting paper to be that heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now we finally got it in our hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the website will be up on monday, is work in process, since i still have to build content but you would be able to subscribe to the mag.
> 
> WWW.LOWRIDERSCENEMAGAZINE.COM
> 
> official debut at the TORRES EMPIRE CARSHOW IN LOS ANGELES this sunday......
> 
> everywhere else available 8/01/11


who's idea was it to put the box you guys got on top of the pallets.....lol....just messing with you guys. I'm pick one up from you guys this weekend


----------



## chairmnofthboard

That's a lot of hard work man. Good job.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Twotonz said:


> who's idea was it to put the box you guys got on top of the pallets.....lol....just messing with you guys. I'm pick one up from you guys this weekend


 Sticks like a sore thumb.. Sure bro and now we need a pic if all of us


----------



## Wildmint

You guys should be used to carrying heavy paper....just check out them DEEP/HEAVY POCKETS!!! ... See you guys this weekend


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

deep pockets? I wish I had your car :yes:


----------



## 925rider

got my copy today....looks good.... nice pages....not to many adds


----------



## Clown Confusion

925rider said:


> got my copy today....looks good.... nice pages....not to many adds


HOW DOSE MY BIKE LOOK


----------



## verde

where can we get a copy at in san jose??


----------



## wsrider

verde said:


> where can we get a copy at in san jose??


x2:uh:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

verde said:


> where can we get a copy at in san jose??


 Local show or happening. We will be at streetlow show in san kp in 15 days or you can hit up Larry at Indios customs in union city


----------



## big nuts

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Local show or happening. We will be at streetlow show in san kp in 15 days or you can hit up Larry at Indios customs in union city


 Just suck we had to buy a copy when ur car is on this magazine I think we make the magazine for that matter and we still have to buy "one" looks like its all profit for u guys !!!


----------



## Clown Confusion

web site still not up


----------



## BIG MARC

big nuts said:


> Just suck we had to buy a copy when ur car is on this magazine I think we make the magazine for that matter and we still have to buy "one" looks like its all profit for u guys !!!


X870!!!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

big nuts said:


> Just suck we had to buy a copy when ur car is on this magazine I think we make the magazine for that matter and we still have to buy "one" looks like its all profit for u guys !!!


 Ur right spike, did u forget I live in nor-cal and went to your shop just to shoot your car. Did i ask for gas? I understand is your ride but there are a lot of expenses attached to making a mag. Now u asking about support? I hooked you up in the past from free tshirt to free dvd and is too much for you to spend 10?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

925rider said:


> got my copy today....looks good.... nice pages....not to many adds


 Thanx man, we tried not to flood the mag with adds. It cost us a bit more but we were happier with it


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Clown Confusion said:


> web site still not up


 On my way to nor-cal I'll be talking to my web guy and get it going


----------



## Junior LOC

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> man, long day, we just came back from getting the magazine. wasn't expecting paper to be that heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now we finally got it in our hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the website will be up on monday, is work in process, since i still have to build content but you would be able to subscribe to the mag.
> 
> WWW.LOWRIDERSCENEMAGAZINE.COM
> 
> official debut at the TORRES EMPIRE CARSHOW IN LOS ANGELES this sunday......
> 
> everywhere else available 8/01/11


Hell Yeah, I guess I feel Lucky since I was able to get myself a Copy of your Magazine at the Torres Empire 2011 Lowrider Tour Supershow before it actually hit the shelves! :h5:

I gotta tell you that I love your Magazine Bro.! I like the fact that you have 19 features and not sooo many ads. 

I personally would like to see one of our own *DEDICATION 818 CC *Cars in an upcoming issue.

Please contact our *Car Club Prez. Mr.Glasshouse *at *818-538-1119 *or [email protected]


----------



## romero13

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> man, long day, we just came back from getting the magazine. wasn't expecting paper to be that heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now we finally got it in our hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the website will be up on monday, is work in process, since i still have to build content but you would be able to subscribe to the mag.
> 
> WWW.LOWRIDERSCENEMAGAZINE.COM
> 
> official debut at the TORRES EMPIRE CARSHOW IN LOS ANGELES this sunday......
> 
> everywhere else available 8/01/11


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

big nuts said:


> !!!!!!!


----------



## Junior LOC

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> don't worry about it. U already gave me my compliment. Yes the photoshoot happen the same day with japan and you thank me for making you look like the baddest mofo. Wasn't that what you told me? You are welcome the proof is on the spread. Now we known you for years and one thing we got from you. " you come out with the next level, hater will come at you. " You are welcome for making you look good and keep hating cause we love them haters


Bwahahahahahaha! This is some Funny shit!


----------



## Clown Confusion

cant wait to see it


----------



## Junior LOC

Clown Confusion said:


> HOW DOSE MY BIKE LOOK


 Your bike is Firme Bro! Clowning STATUS!


----------



## Clown Confusion

Junior LOC said:


> Your bike is Firme Bro! Clowning STATUS!


thanks bro


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

*TTT FOR THE HOMIES THE MAG IS OFF THE HOOK ITS BAD ASS *:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> man, long day, we just came back from getting the magazine. wasn't expecting paper to be that heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now we finally got it in our hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the website will be up on monday, is work in process, since i still have to build content but you would be able to subscribe to the mag.
> 
> WWW.LOWRIDERSCENEMAGAZINE.COM
> 
> official debut at the TORRES EMPIRE CARSHOW IN LOS ANGELES this sunday......
> 
> everywhere else available 8/01/11


Hell Yeah, I guess I feel Lucky since I was able to get myself a Copy of your Magazine at the Torres Empire 2011 Lowrider Tour Supershow before it actually hit the shelves! :h5:

I gotta tell you that I love your Magazine Bro.! I like the fact that you have 19 features and not sooo many ads. 

I personally would like to see one of our own *DEDICATION 818 CC *Cars in an upcoming issue.

Please contact our *Car Club Prez. Mr.Glasshouse *at *818-538-1119 *or [email protected]


----------



## Junior LOC

Clown Confusion said:


> thanks bro


Simon Homie! Cant wait to see *SUGAR RUSH*, *PM me a picture of it when its Completely Done.* Porfa!!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Junior LOC said:


> Hell Yeah, I guess I feel Lucky since I was able to get myself a Copy of your Magazine at the Torres Empire 2011 Lowrider Tour Supershow before it actually hit the shelves! :h5:
> 
> I gotta tell you that I love your Magazine Bro.! I like the fact that you have 19 features and not sooo many ads.
> 
> I personally would like to see one of our own *DEDICATION 818 CC *Cars in an upcoming issue.
> 
> Please contact our *Car Club Prez. Mr.Glasshouse *at *818-538-1119 *or [email protected]


thanx for the support homie, and look forward to meeting your prez and working with your rides.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Mr.Chop Top said:


> *TTT FOR THE HOMIES THE MAG IS OFF THE HOOK ITS BAD ASS *:thumbsup::thumbsup:


sup guys how was the trip back?


----------



## BIG MARC

My USO Cisco just sent me a pic text of the spread,looks awesome.Thanks for featuring my car in the 1st issue of your mag.Congrats and best of lucc on the future.Are you going to link up with that East Coast Company that makes your feature in a magazine into a plaque?If so please forward my info,thanks again.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

BIG MARC said:


> My USO Cisco just sent me a pic text of the spread,looks awesome.Thanks for featuring my car in the 1st issue of your mag.Congrats and best of lucc on the future.Are you going to link up with that East Coast Company that makes your feature in a magazine into a plaque?If so please forward my info,thanks again.


your welcome marc, you and your fam came out nice.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> sup guys how was the trip back?


ITS WAS FUN WE GOT A FLAT ON THE TRILER AND MY HOMIE GIO HALP ME DRIVE A LIL AND HE GOT A TICKET BUT WE MADE IT HOME SAFE HOW WAS UR TRIP BACK GUYS


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Mr.Chop Top said:


> ITS WAS FUN WE GOT A FLAT ON THE TRILER AND MY HOMIE GIO HALP ME DRIVE A LIL AND HE GOT A TICKET BUT WE MADE IT HOME SAFE HOW WAS UR TRIP BACK GUYS


damn, at least everyone made it safe, thanx for all your help at the show


----------



## eastbay68

:wave:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

ESTA FIRME !!
LOTS OF PICS AND GOOD ONES TOO!!!
ES TODO CARNAL!!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan

Gracias por las revistas hermanos. Siempre un placer. Need to scope up some more mags from you guys. Ustedes saben que no me importa el precio. LOL Para la que sige....:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOELACES

HANDS DOWN THE BEST OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

eastbay68 said:


> :wave:


whats up bro, havent seen you in a while.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

EXCANDALOW said:


> ESTA FIRME !!
> LOTS OF PICS AND GOOD ONES TOO!!!
> ES TODO CARNAL!!
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


thanx carnal, did you guys get someone to take pics of your show?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Hernan said:


> Gracias por las revistas hermanos. Siempre un placer. Need to scope up some more mags from you guys. Ustedes saben que no me importa el precio. LOL Para la que sige....:thumbsup:


gracias che, el pive salio muy guapo.. gracias por el apoyo


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

SHOELACES said:


> HANDS DOWN THE BEST OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thanx man, it was because when i was building the mag i took all the long walks at the beach, and enjoyed those full buffets that made it special. just like you said


----------



## Dreammaker65

Looks like a BAd Azz magazine how do I find a copie??? I try to find Indio customs in Union city but could not find it. Good luck with tha magazine homies from wat I see u got my vote lol


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Dreammaker65 said:


> Looks like a BAd Azz magazine how do I find a copie??? I try to find Indio customs in Union city but could not find it. Good luck with tha magazine homies from wat I see u got my vote lol


thanx homie, i'll pm the #, the website will be up by tomorrow and we will be at the inspirations picnic this saturday in san jo


----------



## Primo S.

*HELL YEAAA JUS GOT MY COPY TODAY N DA MAIL. THANKX SERG:h5: MAG. IS STR8T TO DA POINT...LOWRIDERING ON DA SCENE...FROM CALIFAS TO NEW JERESY TO TEXAS!!!:nicoderm:uffin::thumbsup:*


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

GREAT MAG HOMIE CANT WAIT TO GET MY COPY:thumbsup:


----------



## chewie

:wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER

got the new LOWRIDERSCENE MAG here in Salinas $10 and will have it 4 sale at the King City carshow this Sun


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Primo S. said:


> *HELL YEAAA JUS GOT MY COPY TODAY N DA MAIL. THANKX SERG:h5: MAG. IS STR8T TO DA POINT...LOWRIDERING ON DA SCENE...FROM CALIFAS TO NEW JERESY TO TEXAS!!!:nicoderm:uffin::thumbsup:*


thanx for all your help covering west texas.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

HARBOR RIDER said:


> GREAT MAG HOMIE CANT WAIT TO GET MY COPY:thumbsup:


thanx almost done with the website.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

chewie said:


> :wave:


we got to get together for a shoot on your ride homie


----------



## Primo S.

When can we check out the website?


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> [/QUOTE
> ///////////
> //////////
> //////////
> //////////
> 
> NICE
> :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC

GOT OUR COPY OF MAGAZINE LOOKS GOOD THANKS FOR THE LAYOUT FOR OUR "LINCOLN PARK DAY" SHOW

HERE IS THE INFO ON THIS YEARS EVENT HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

LATIN PRIDE CC said:


> GOT OUR COPY OF MAGAZINE LOOKS GOOD THANKS FOR THE LAYOUT FOR OUR "LINCOLN PARK DAY" SHOW
> 
> HERE IS THE INFO ON THIS YEARS EVENT HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE.


thank you hector we will be there this years and thanx for your continued support


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> View attachment 345160


hometown buffet  now we there for sure


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Primo S. said:


> When can we check out the website?


its done all it needs not its programing to go online


----------



## lowrivi1967

Just got our mags from Larry "Indio" Hernandez,great mag homies,gonna be subscribing asap,can't wait till the next issue:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## cold hard cash

:thumbsup:


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA

*need to come to washington*


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

new lowrider scene magazine banner


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

AZTECAS CC WA said:


>


for sure man we need to get up there and see what the northwest got..


----------



## billjack

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> new lowrider scene magazine banner


 What up bro & serj sweet banner


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

billjack said:


> What up bro & serj sweet banner


sweet caddy


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> new lowrider scene magazine banner


 That's bad ass carnales


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Mr.Chop Top said:


> That's bad ass carnales


your welcome bro, your monte looks tight


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

ebay link to the mag, both dvd and magazine site will be up and rebuild by tomorrow

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220828736018#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Clown Confusion

cool i just ordered one from ebay


----------



## cold hard cash

:thumbsup:



 hope you can make it


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

cold hard cash said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> hope you can make it


 What's up glen, we will try to make it this year


----------



## EL RAIDER

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> new lowrider scene magazine banner


esta chingona :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

EL RAIDER said:


> esta chingona :thumbsup:


gracias


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

www.lowriderscenemagazine.com is up and running


----------



## family affair

lowrivi1967 said:


> Just got our mags from Larry "Indio" Hernandez,great mag homies,gonna be subscribing asap,can't wait till the next issue:thumbsup:


 HEY BENNIE THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT AND IM GLAD UR 3 MAGAZINES MADE IT TO U SAFE AND SOUND WILL KEEP U UPDATED ON THE NEXT ISSUE ONCE AGAIN THANKS


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

family affair said:


> HEY BENNIE THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT AND IM GLAD UR 3 MAGAZINES MADE IT TO U SAFE AND SOUND WILL KEEP U UPDATED ON THE NEXT ISSUE ONCE AGAIN THANKS


:thumbsup:


----------



## OKJessie




----------



## Sporty67

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We are proud to announce the release of our first magazine, this mag has 19 full features and 5 carshow features from all over the states. magazine release date will be at the end of July.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come to ontario so cal ie area


come to ontario so cal inland empire area


----------



## MISTER ED

*subscription paid for............* :run:*yyaaaaaaayyyyyyyy*


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

MISTER ED said:


> *subscription paid for............* :run:*yyaaaaaaayyyyyyyy*


 Thank you, ships tomorrow


----------



## SHOELACES

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> thanx man, it was because when i was building the mag i took all the long walks at the beach, and enjoyed those full buffets that made it special. just like you said


but it was gazing at the stars that really made it happen!!!!!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

SHOELACES said:


> but it was gazing at the stars that really made it happen!!!!!


was thought by the pro's


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Sporty67 said:


> come to ontario so cal inland empire area


we will try to make it to the IE


----------



## Eddie-Money

*Picked up the book at the Evergreen Show great book where can I get the magazine here in San Jo.*


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Eddie-Money said:


> *Picked up the book at the Evergreen Show great book where can I get the magazine here in San Jo.*


 Send a pm to esjmami she's in san Jo


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Looking for distributors hit me up


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MISTER ED

*CANT WAIT TO GET ME COPY......:run:*


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

Just subscribed online !! Cant wait to get the mag. Sergio & bro.


----------



## Eddie-Money

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Send a pm to esjmami she's in san Jo



*Cool I'll hit up Steph then thanks.*


----------



## Guest

anyone who's looking for the magazine can call me or text me at 408-561-6791 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

any body needs a copy in the 831 I got them lmk $10 a great mag won't be dissapoint it


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

WELL HERES 1 FOR THE HUMP DAY HOPE EVERY 1 HAD A GOOD 1
]










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Q-Vole Bro and Serj..

Hope you don't mind me adding my two cents about your magazine homies

being in the printing industry for years I can tell everyone it's not just ink on some paper. It's not a small investment in money or time for any magazine. These homies wanted to bring everyone a magazine that was heavy with a ton of features and detailed photos. 144 pages is a BIG magazine. Paper costs, ink costs, prep costs, it all adds up to a big investment. My hats off to these guys for making it happen. from selecting the right paper to quality checking finished magazines these guys were on it.printing is a dying trade, everyone wants to go digital, or online only. get these magazines while you can, paper plants are shutting down daily because nobody wants to spend the money it takes to print something. to all the independent mags out there please keep doing it and representing us real riders cause without you guys we all would be stuck with 1 corporate owned magazine that isnt always in tune with our lifestyle. thats just my 2 cents..


----------



## EXCANDALOW

A TODA MADRE said:


> Q-Vole Bro and Serj..
> 
> Hope you don't mind me adding my two cents about your magazine homies
> 
> being in the printing industry for years I can tell everyone it's not just ink on some paper. It's not a small investment in money or time for any magazine. These homies wanted to bring everyone a magazine that was heavy with a ton of features and detailed photos. 144 pages is a BIG magazine. Paper costs, ink costs, prep costs, it all adds up to a big investment. My hats off to these guys for making it happen. from selecting the right paper to quality checking finished magazines these guys were on it.printing is a dying trade, everyone wants to go digital, or online only. get these magazines while you can, paper plants are shutting down daily because nobody wants to spend the money it takes to print something. to all the independent mags out there please keep doing it and representing us real riders cause without you guys we all would be stuck with 1 corporate owned magazine that isnt always in tune with our lifestyle. thats just my 2 cents..


:worship::thumbsup::werd::nicoderm:


----------



## Eddie-Money

A TODA MADRE said:


> Q-Vole Bro and Serj..
> 
> Hope you don't mind me adding my two cents about your magazine homies
> 
> being in the printing industry for years I can tell everyone it's not just ink on some paper. It's not a small investment in money or time for any magazine. These homies wanted to bring everyone a magazine that was heavy with a ton of features and detailed photos. 144 pages is a BIG magazine. Paper costs, ink costs, prep costs, it all adds up to a big investment. My hats off to these guys for making it happen. from selecting the right paper to quality checking finished magazines these guys were on it.printing is a dying trade, everyone wants to go digital, or online only. get these magazines while you can, paper plants are shutting down daily because nobody wants to spend the money it takes to print something. to all the independent mags out there please keep doing it and representing us real riders cause without you guys we all would be stuck with 1 corporate owned magazine that isnt always in tune with our lifestyle. thats just my 2 cents..




*:thumbsup:couldn't have said it better myself.*


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

A TODA MADRE said:


> Q-Vole Bro and Serj..
> 
> Hope you don't mind me adding my two cents about your magazine homies
> 
> being in the printing industry for years I can tell everyone it's not just ink on some paper. It's not a small investment in money or time for any magazine. These homies wanted to bring everyone a magazine that was heavy with a ton of features and detailed photos. 144 pages is a BIG magazine. Paper costs, ink costs, prep costs, it all adds up to a big investment. My hats off to these guys for making it happen. from selecting the right paper to quality checking finished magazines these guys were on it.printing is a dying trade, everyone wants to go digital, or online only. get these magazines while you can, paper plants are shutting down daily because nobody wants to spend the money it takes to print something. to all the independent mags out there please keep doing it and representing us real riders cause without you guys we all would be stuck with 1 corporate owned magazine that isnt always in tune with our lifestyle. thats just my 2 cents..



thanx for all your support nono, without your printing experties there is just no way we would have made this type of magazine, in reality we had no idea of what we were jumping on when we decided to get publish, thanx to you we were able to choose the right paper the right thickness and the proper cover, i can say that without your help, we would not have been able to publish the type of mag we have. content is one thing making sure it translate into paper a complete different mission. so thanx again for believing on a dream that we had and sticking thru even though we took a whole year to develop the formula for this mag.

serj


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Sophia,


----------



## TopDogg

I just received the magazine last night. I came in for lunch and sat down to eat. Hell, I forgot to eat and just looked through the magazine for about 30 minutes. The stories were good, there were an enormous amount of pictures and over 145 pages of lowriding. This actually appears to be a magazine worthwhile of a subsription. As soon as you pick it up, you will first notice the lack of "wheel adds" all over the magazine and insignificant stories not related to lowriding. What a great suprise to me. It is a thick hard cover magazine with good page stock. I got tired of reading other lowrider magazines where the pages were so thin you could see right through them or the ink was poorly pirnted on a page that it rubbed off on my fingers. 
Bro and Serj, "GREAT FRICKEN JOB" on your new magazine. Props for listening to the people who read these type of magazines and listening. I'll make sure to pick up a subscription to Lowrider Scene Magazine. 

TopDogg


----------



## A TODA MADRE

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> thanx for all your support nono, without your printing experties there is just no way we would have made this type of magazine, in reality we had no idea of what we were jumping on when we decided to get publish, thanx to you we were able to choose the right paper the right thickness and the proper cover, i can say that without your help, we would not have been able to publish the type of mag we have. content is one thing making sure it translate into paper a complete different mission. so thanx again for believing on a dream that we had and sticking thru even though we took a whole year to develop the formula for this mag.
> 
> serj


Thats all the thanks i need carnal uffin: it was honestly a pleasure to lend a hand to good homeboys. oh and - DONT FORGET THE BLEEDS!! :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

TopDogg said:


> I just received the magazine last night. I came in for lunch and sat down to eat. Hell, I forgot to eat and just looked through the magazine for about 30 minutes. The stories were good, there were an enormous amount of pictures and over 145 pages of lowriding. This actually appears to be a magazine worthwhile of a subsription. As soon as you pick it up, you will first notice the lack of "wheel adds" all over the magazine and insignificant stories not related to lowriding. What a great suprise to me. It is a thick hard cover magazine with good page stock. I got tired of reading other lowrider magazines where the pages were so thin you could see right through them or the ink was poorly pirnted on a page that it rubbed off on my fingers.
> Bro and Serj, "GREAT FRICKEN JOB" on your new magazine. Props for listening to the people who read these type of magazines and listening. I'll make sure to pick up a subscription to Lowrider Scene Magazine.
> 
> TopDogg


thanx Al, 

we tried to come out with a simple car magazine, exclude everything not car related and show as much detail as we could. someone told us. "all impalas look the same, show me what makes yours special or different, thats what am interested in." and thats what we tried to showcase, thanx for all your input and looking forward to working with you.

bro


----------



## MISTER ED

Very well said...i just got it today saturday very nice mag....im glad i got a subscription.....


TopDogg said:


> I just received the magazine last night. I came in for lunch and sat down to eat. Hell, I forgot to eat and just looked through the magazine for about 30 minutes. The stories were good, there were an enormous amount of pictures and over 145 pages of lowriding. This actually appears to be a magazine worthwhile of a subsription. As soon as you pick it up, you will first notice the lack of "wheel adds" all over the magazine and insignificant stories not related to lowriding. What a great suprise to me. It is a thick hard cover magazine with good page stock. I got tired of reading other lowrider magazines where the pages were so thin you could see right through them or the ink was poorly pirnted on a page that it rubbed off on my fingers. Bro and Serj, "GREAT FRICKEN JOB" on your new magazine. Props for listening to the people who read these type of magazines and listening. I'll make sure to pick up a subscription to Lowrider Scene Magazine. TopDogg


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> WELL HERES 1 FOR THE HUMP DAY HOPE EVERY 1 HAD A GOOD 1
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Just got my banner back looks good, working on the los Angeles supershow DVD available at the end of September with the kings of the street 2011


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Just got my banner back looks good, working on the los Angeles supershow DVD available at the end of September with the kings of the street 2011


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

we will be at the blvd night this weekend,


----------



## keola808

*any shops in vegas got this mag?*


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

keola808 said:


> *any shops in vegas got this mag?*


not yet, we looking for distributors and we will be at the supershow


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

exotic rider said:


> HIT ME UP IN SACRAMENTO....
> I SHOULD HAVE THEM ANY DAY NOW.
> THEY'RE ON THE WAY IN THE MAIL!
> :thumbsup:
> 
> CONGRATS AGAIN GUYS!
> :worship:


thanx man, they shipped yesterday


----------



## keola808

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> not yet, we looking for distributors and we will be at the supershow


*ok might jus keep a lookout for u guys at da supershow...me and my homie bought every video from u guys at da afterhop at da park in 2008 *


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

keola808 said:


> *ok might jus keep a lookout for u guys at da supershow...me and my homie bought every video from u guys at da afterhop at da park in 2008 *


i remember thanx for the support and we be at the afterhop this year too, the dvd from last years after hop will be available at the supershow


----------



## keola808

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> i remember thanx for the support and we be at the afterhop this year too, the dvd from last years after hop will be available at the supershow


 *no prob...i be keepin a lookout for u guys again this year *:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> not yet, we looking for distributors and we will be at the supershow


IM GOIN TO THE SUPERSHOW :thumbsup: AND I WILL HAVE THE MAGAZINE.. JUST LOOK FOR THIS CAR
View attachment 355705

AND YOU WILL FIND ME :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

exotic rider said:


> HIT ME UP IN SACRAMENTO....
> I SHOULD HAVE THEM ANY DAY NOW.
> THEY'RE ON THE WAY IN THE MAIL!
> :thumbsup:
> 
> CONGRATS AGAIN GUYS!
> :worship:





LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> thanx man, they shipped yesterday


GOT EM TODAY THANKS!!!
:thumbsup::worship:


















JUST IN TODAY LMK?
THE PREMIERE ISSUE OF THE LOWRIDER SCENE MAGAZINE....
I HAVE THEM IN THE SACRAMENTO AREA. 
HIT ME UP! 
$10.99 PER ISSUE
YOU WON'T BE DISAPPOINTED..
I'LL ALSO BE IN STOCKTON AT SONIC ON 1st FRIDAY. 
LMK?
:nicoderm:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

We will be at blvd nights in san Jo on Saturday and blvd nights in Sacramento on Sunday


----------



## EL RAIDER

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We will be at blvd nights in san Jo on Saturday and blvd nights in Sacramento on Sunday


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Tiny




----------



## Guest

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We will be at blvd nights in san Jo on Saturday and blvd nights in Sacramento on Sunday


:cheesy: see you saturday..


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Working on vol 17, available at end of month


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## newstyle_64

:thumbsup::worship:



















THE PREMIERE ISSUE OF THE LOWRIDER SCENE MAGAZINE....


:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider

TTT
:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

photoshoot yesterday with viejitos san jose.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

newstyle_64 said:


> :thumbsup::worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE PREMIERE ISSUE OF THE LOWRIDER SCENE MAGAZINE....
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


sup doughy, yours is looking nice


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

exotic rider said:


> TTT
> :thumbsup:


it was nice kickin it on sunday, we got to get together more often


----------



## exotic rider

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> it was nice kickin it on sunday, we got to get together more often


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

wats up carnales how is it going how are u guys :wave:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

TTT for 2 koo cats


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

All i can say is bad a** magazine.. :thumbsup: Bump for the homies


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

here is the cover for vol 17, available at the end of the month.










this is the torres empire los angeles carshow. 3 hrs of all indoors, hop and bikini contest. if you missed the biggest show in decades, here is your chance. available at torres empire woodland carshow.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Mr.Chop Top said:


> wats up carnales how is it going how are u guys :wave:


sup man, running around, we got busy with all the projects.:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

A TODA MADRE said:


> TTT for 2 koo cats


sup homie, was nice seein all you at richies.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

OH MY GOD 86 said:


> All i can say is bad a** magazine.. :thumbsup: Bump for the homies


sup mando did it fit?


----------



## TopDogg

:thumbsup:
That looks like it's going to be a "BAD-ASS" video. It looks like you guys are setting some new standards with your magazine and this new video that just came out.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

TopDogg said:


> :thumbsup:
> That looks like it's going to be a "BAD-ASS" video. It looks like you guys are setting some new standards with your magazine and this new video that just came out.


thanx man, we changed everything, new intro, new effects and better color, its comming out nice


----------



## chewie

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> here is the cover for vol 17, available at the end of the month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the torres empire los angeles carshow. 3 hrs of all indoors, hop and bikini contest. if you missed the biggest show in decades, here is your chance. available at torres empire woodland carshow.



:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 925rider

ttt


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Working on the trailer and the 2011 kings of the street


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> here is the cover for vol 17, available at the end of the month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the torres empire los angeles carshow. 3 hrs of all indoors, hop and bikini contest. if you missed the biggest show in decades, here is your chance. available at torres empire woodland carshow.


How much for the dvd, were can i get one?


----------



## LOWAHOLICS'83MONTE

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY said:


> How much for the dvd, were can i get one?


 15 plus shipping and you can get them at lowriderscenedvd.com. This vol 17 will be up on the website on the 25th of this month


----------



## Str8 Klownin




----------



## OH MY GOD 86

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> sup mando did it fit?


:yes: Thanks homies for the shirt !!:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

you should hitch a ride with cesar to nor-cal.. hes prob driving.


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> you should hitch a ride with cesar to nor-cal.. hes prob driving.


i will ask him.. I will bribe him with some Dr. Pepper !!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

tell him its chilled and in a bottle:rofl:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> tell him its chilled and in a bottle:rofl:


I will take an extra 24pk... :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

black magic in vegas has the mag for sale for thos in the lv area and also irving customs in the city of irving tx


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> here is the cover for vol 17, available at the end of the month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the torres empire los angeles carshow. 3 hrs of all indoors, hop and bikini contest. if you missed the biggest show in decades, here is your chance. available at torres empire woodland carshow.


----------



## BigCeez

Got to show off the Magazine to several people here in the Mile High, all who asked the same question......what store can I pick it up at?


I referred people to your site for a subscription....great quality mag...keep doing what youre doing!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

BigCeez said:


> Got to show off the Magazine to several people here in the Mile High, all who asked the same question......what store can I pick it up at?
> 
> 
> I referred people to your site for a subscription....great quality mag...keep doing what youre doing!


thanx man we are getting alot of help from all over the place, this next volume promises big things


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

sup homies.. you can pic up your copy of lowrider scene at black magic hydraulics..

great magazine.. :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> black magic in vegas has the mag for sale for thos in the lv area and also irving customs in the city of irving tx


:thumbsup:


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA

great stuff sold a few of them up here in Washington let everybody know Aztecas in Washington is where you can pic one up for the state of washington to get conneceted hit us up at https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Aztecas-Car-Club-Washington-Chapter/111761828913093


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Oldies Photoshoot this weekend, i'll keep posted


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Just finish a photoshoot in Stockton, post pics soon


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

THE REAL BIG M said:


> sup homies.. you can pic up your copy of lowrider scene at black magic hydraulics..great magazine.. :thumbsup:


 Word


----------



## OH MY GOD 86




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

SEE U GUYS IN WOODLAND :wave:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Finally the trailer for the los angeles supershow 2011 available this weekend at rez-made and woodland torres empire and lo*lystics picnik


----------



## FoolishinVegas

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Finally the trailer for the los angeles supershow 2011 available this weekend at rez-made and woodland torres empire and lo*lystics picnik


:shocked::shocked::shocked:! . . :worship:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Love the vid bro. See u guys in 2 weeks


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Mr.Chop Top said:


> SEE U GUYS IN WOODLAND :wave:


see you sunday


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Hannibal Lector said:


> Love the vid bro. See u guys in 2 weeks


by then i will have the kings of the street 2011 :shocked:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

man long weekend, wes nice seeing everyone, but was running all over the place, 3 shows in a weekend. but it was sure fun


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Carnales thank you for coming out to cover our celebration!! I didn't even get a chance to take a break wit the homies, but hope u enjoyed it!


----------



## Hernan

:wave:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

A TODA MADRE said:


> Carnales thank you for coming out to cover our celebration!! I didn't even get a chance to take a break wit the homies, but hope u enjoyed it!


man was i full. eduardo from oldies hook it up, seem everywhere i went i was offer a taco or a foamy soda..


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Hernan said:


> :wave:


que pasa che, como esta la familia?


----------



## A TODA MADRE

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> man was i full. eduardo from oldies hook it up, seem everywhere i went i was offer a taco or a foamy soda..


Call me later homie.. hows da pup? yeah i don't usually drink foamy soda either but the feeling was right shaaaaauu.! n plus it was all legit! park rangers and Sac PD was in full cooperation. They even congratulated us on how well things went. It was a good day for lowriding.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

WATS UP CARNALES IT WAS NICE SEEING U THE NEW DVD IS BAD ASS SEE U GUYS IN VEGAS


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

A TODA MADRE said:


> Call me later homie.. hows da pup? yeah i don't usually drink foamy soda either but the feeling was right shaaaaauu.! n plus it was all legit! park rangers and Sac PD was in full cooperation. They even congratulated us on how well things went. It was a good day for lowriding.


she's doing good here are some pics i took on sunday



















cant wait to see uf she will look like the pebbles










or scrappy


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Mr.Chop Top said:


> WATS UP CARNALES IT WAS NICE SEEING U THE NEW DVD IS BAD ASS SEE U GUYS IN VEGAS


for sure man its always nice seein you and your family


----------



## Hernan

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> que pasa che, como esta la familia?


Estamos bien. Con dolores de cabeza para el Super Show como siempre. But I'm not complaining....


----------



## mrkmac98

I bet your magazine never seen a car like this, coming back out brand new in 2012

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...=YoXG3LPzGw4&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13172530683751


----------



## A TODA MADRE

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> she's doing good here are some pics i took on sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to see uf she will look like the pebbles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or scrappy


Shes lookin bad asss homie


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

mrkmac98 said:


> I bet your magazine never seen a car like this, coming back out brand new in 2012
> 
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&drKey=1737&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.layitlow.com%2Fforums%2F12-lowrider-general%2F270516-lowrider-future-here.html&v=1&libid=1317252792269&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DYoXG3LPzGw4&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.layitlow.com%2Fforums%2F12-lowrider-general%2F&title=THE LOWRIDER OF THE FUTURE IS HERE!&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DYoXG3LPzGw4&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13172530683751


looks good


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

we will have the new KING OF THE STREET 2011 AVAILABLE AT THE SUPERSHOW.


----------



## chewie

:wave:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

chewie said:


> :wave:


sup chewie, your shoot is next,


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

getting all the photographers checking in, will be getting NY, El Paso, Canada, Colorado, Utah all within a week. cant wait to see what cars i'll get.


----------



## MISTER ED

can i send from miami....


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

MISTER ED said:


> can i send from miami....


 Sure thing


----------



## modesto64

Whats's up Bro & Serj had a good time yesterday it was good meeting you guys .


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

modesto64 said:


> Whats's up Bro & Serj had a good time yesterday it was good meeting you guys .


whats up bro, it was nice to meet all of you, we have to do it again soon...


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

just done we all the packing we are ready


----------



## exotic rider

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> just done we all the packing we are ready


BE SAFE GUYS...:thumbsup:


----------



## bigmoe36

Where can i get this mag at in SA town TX.


----------



## drasticbean

WHATS UP GUYS...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

WATS UP CARNALES HOPE U GUYS HAD A GOOD TRIP BACK HOME AND ITS WAS NICE SEEING U GUYS AND HANGING OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Thanx everyone for stopping by the booth it's been a crazy weekend and still going, am still in Vegas, but we got a couple of surprises for the next issue.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Thanx everyone for stopping by the booth it's been a crazy weekend and still going, am still in Vegas, but we got a couple of surprises for the next issue.


:h5:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

just got home.. long weekend but got to meet a lot of new faces


----------



## chewie

:wave:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> just got home.. long weekend but got to meet a lot of new faces


i picked up five vids and a magazine this weekend in vegas...... nice magazine n videos keep up the good work.....:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

FCCC said:


> i picked up five vids and a magazine this weekend in vegas...... nice magazine n videos keep up the good work.....:thumbsup:


 Thanx for the support homie,


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Thanx for the support homie,


Thanx for comin out and filming at our 1 st (semi) orginized after hop...Can't wait to see all the footage.

Had a blast we even had to take some time off after all that....


----------



## CROWDS91

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


>


what happend to the nite life footage that was one of the reasons i bought the video and wasnt on there?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

CROWDS91 said:


> what happend to the nite life footage that was one of the reasons i bought the video and wasnt on there?


must of got mixed up, vol 19 will be dropping next month and that one has the whole show and hop.


----------



## FoolishinVegas

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


>


:thumbsup: on this one!
.. but whats up with "Eye Candy Part 2" ..!!!??!!! :cheesy::naughty:


----------



## six4customs

Watup bro and Serg, man good to finally meet, and looking forward to nxt few yrs:yes:, fellas, we will catch up again, very soon...... i,ll be back nxt yr, and u know this.... talk soon, CHEERS......Dazz64c:h5:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Thanx for comin out and filming at our 1 st (semi) orginized after hop...Can't wait to see all the footage.
> 
> Had a blast we even had to take some time off after all that....


you know it and we will be there next year..


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

FoolishinVegas said:


> :thumbsup: on this one!
> .. but whats up with "Eye Candy Part 2" ..!!!??!!! :cheesy::naughty:


if we hurry on the mag we will have january free to shoot an eye candy... is always better in winter....


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

six4customs said:


> Watup bro and Serg, man good to finally meet, and looking forward to nxt few yrs:yes:, fellas, we will catch up again, very soon...... i,ll be back nxt yr, and u know this.... talk soon, CHEERS......Dazz64c:h5:


Whats up Dazz, it was nice meeting you and getting to have some coronas, we look forward to next year


----------



## FoolishinVegas

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> if we hurry on the mag we will have january free to shoot an eye candy... is always better in winter....


:shocked:! . . I'm at your humble service....! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## 925rider




----------



## BigCeez




----------



## chewie

:wave:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

BigCeez said:


>


whats up man, nice meeting you in vegas.. cant wait to see what you will drop


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

chewie said:


> :wave:


we getting ready expect a call in the next few days


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

we working on the next batch of tshirts we got the new one ready. i'll post later on today


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

modesto64 said:


> Whats's up Bro & Serj had a good time yesterday it was good meeting you guys .


u guys ready for round 2?


----------



## chewie

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> we getting ready expect a call in the next few days


:h5:


----------



## lrocky2003

DROPING BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

lrocky2003 said:


> DROPING BY TO SHOW SOME LOVE


what up homie


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

DIPN714 said:


>


oh snap you got me. big al said it....


----------



## FoolishinVegas

DIPN714 said:


>


Y ese cochino quien es??! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

FoolishinVegas said:


> Y ese cochino quien es??! :biggrin: :wave:


 Ready for tomorrow?


----------



## 72 kutty

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Ready for tomorrow?


You here in Vegas? I'll be out there tomorrow until the early afternoon.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

72 kutty said:


> You here in Vegas? I'll be out there tomorrow until the early afternoon.


Yeah we here, give me a call


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Whats up homieeeeesssss.. ur boy Nono droppin a line..


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

uffin:


----------



## Don Pedro

Coronado Customs in Yuma Az has them Lowrider Scene dvd's and magazines in stock.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Don Pedro said:


> Coronado Customs in Yuma Az has them Lowrider Scene dvd's and magazines in stock.


Hit up Coronado customs for the latest DVD and magazines from lowrider scene.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

A TODA MADRE said:


> Whats up homieeeeesssss.. ur boy Nono droppin a line..


Shaaaaauuuuuuu. What's up brotha from another motha


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

OH MY GOD 86 said:


> uffin:


Sup Mando how's ur hoods


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Sup Mando how's ur hoods


Wazz zapennning homies !! How was the sema show ? Dont forget to share some pics.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

OH MY GOD 86 said:


> Wazz zapennning homies !! How was the sema show ? Dont forget to share some pics.



ill be posting some soon


----------



## FoolishinVegas

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## TopDogg

Pics from "La Gente" and "Mi Vida" car shows in the next issue, Bro?
PREVIEW


----------



## chewie

:wave:


----------



## Don Pedro

*TTT*


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

This issue is comming out better than expected. so far all the photographers are checking in with some bad ass pics from all over the place


----------



## 925rider




----------



## FoolishinVegas

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> This issue is comming out better than expected. so far all the photographers are checking in with some bad ass pics from all over the place


:thumbsup::thumbsup:.. Can't wait to see it Uce!


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> This issue is comming out better than expected. so far all the photographers are checking in with some bad ass pics from all over the place


:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

FoolishinVegas said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:.. Can't wait to see it Uce!


first 3 layouts done


----------



## FoolishinVegas

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> first 3 layouts done


:shocked:!


----------



## Don Pedro

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> This issue is comming out better than expected. so far all the photographers are checking in with some bad ass pics from all over the place


You got any VHS tapes with norteno sonido? Just fucking with ya..................Na really do you have any?:roflmao: What about the cochina videos on vhs so i can dub em and sell at the swapmeet.:roflmao:


----------



## TopDogg

Oh hell, look at Don Pedro talking Shizzle...LOL











Don Pedro said:


> You got any VHS tapes with norteno sonido? Just fucking with ya..................Na really do you have any?:roflmao: What about the cochina videos on vhs so i can dub em and sell at the swapmeet.:roflmao:


----------



## Don Pedro

TopDogg said:


> Oh hell, look at Don Pedro talking Shizzle...LOL


Que onda TopDogg


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Don Pedro said:


> You got any VHS tapes with norteno sonido? Just fucking with ya..................Na really do you have any?:roflmao: What about the cochina videos on vhs so i can dub em and sell at the swapmeet.:roflmao:


:roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

hey don pedro el dj tunas quiere saber si quieres puro corrido pesado o tambien quieres musica alterada pa los vhs-beta videos pa la pulga, disculpa la swapmeet


----------



## 62legacy

Why is mag. so expensive?:dunno:


----------



## 925rider

62legacy said:


> Why is mag. so expensive?:dunno:


quality..thick pages, not tons of adds..just a few..back to back full features of cars...just my opinion


----------



## Don Pedro

_Good Times C.C Yuma, Az chapter stepping up the game on the 63 SS with a chrome,reinforced toyota axle, chrome wishbone, chrome 2x3 trailing arms and chrome driveline w/slip. While it's here customer wants the stock engine replaced with a LS1!

































_​


----------



## Don Pedro

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> hey don pedro el dj tunas quiere saber si quieres puro corrido pesado o tambien quieres musica alterada pa los vhs-beta videos pa la pulga, disculpa la swapmeet


The piasas want something chingon que suene on DBD?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

palos siguientes dbd vamos a tener a mario almada como narrador de la accion en el hopping y puro movimiento alterado


----------



## Don Pedro

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> palos siguientes dbd vamos a tener a mario almada como narrador de la accion en el hopping y puro movimiento alterado


Speak inglish jefe, no nintendo. LOL Whats up bro are the new vids and magazine ready for shipping?


----------



## BigCeez

925rider said:


> quality..thick pages, not tons of adds..just a few..back to back full features of cars...just my opinion


Really good quality....worth it for a quarterly mag


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

HAPPY TRUKEY DAY CARNALES


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

62legacy said:


> Why is mag. so expensive?:dunno:


whats up homie, 

the reason is because is thick. when i mean thick is alot of pages dedicated to each ride, we cover strollers, bikes, g-bodys, impalas, caddy's harleys, hummers you name it. in total we got 24 features. here is a full feature 1 out of 24.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Mr.Chop Top said:


> HAPPY TRUKEY DAY CARNALES


you too, and miss chunky..


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

BigCeez said:


> Really good quality....worth it for a quarterly mag


we waiting


----------



## BigCeez

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> we waiting


You guys didnt get anything yet?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

BigCeez said:


> You guys didnt get anything yet?


Not yet


----------



## BigCeez

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Not yet


I can zip file everything to you .


----------



## TopDogg

"Lefty's Regal", see it, in Lowrider Scene Magazine.


----------



## Guest

GOOD SEEING YOU YESTERDAY


----------



## six4customs

:wave:wassup fellas..... still waiting.....:biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Did you homies have a good turkey day or what?? stay up locos!!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

six4customs said:


> :wave:wassup fellas..... still waiting.....:biggrin:


let me know its been 2 weeks now..


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

A TODA MADRE said:


> Did you homies have a good turkey day or what?? stay up locos!!


sup nono, good times with the fam.. how was yours? hit me up. i got some Q for you..


----------



## chewie

:wave:


----------



## 64 Manny

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We are proud to announce the release of our first magazine, this mag has 19 full features and 5 carshow features from all over the states. magazine release date will be at the end of July.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU GUYS GONNA HAVE 2012 CALENDARS?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

64 Manny said:


> LOWRIDER SCENE said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are proud to announce the release of our first magazine, this mag has 19 full features and 5 carshow features from all over the states. magazine release date will be at the end of July.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU GUYS GONNA HAVE 2012 CALENDARS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not for 2012 we were thinking of a 2013 calendar
Click to expand...


----------



## DIPN714

u got da elco convertalble in ur new mag???


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

DIPN714 said:


> u got da elco convertalble in ur new mag???


you know it, we making a hoppers special section for this one...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup bro


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 403599


what up homie..


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup bro


we got something for the hoppers.


----------



## MISTER ED

*will have something for you by next week homie.....* :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

MISTER ED said:


> *will have something for you by next week homie.....* :thumbsup:


Thanx homie we working overtime to get this one out as soon as possible, we got alot of different places checking in we will have a complete coverage on vol 2


----------



## Don Pedro

_Whats good bro.:thumbsup:_


----------



## LURCH63

TTT


----------



## BigCeez

:inout:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Sup big ceez


----------



## DIPN714

:run::h5:


----------



## BigCeez

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Sup big ceez


Whats good brother!!??


----------



## EL RAIDER

sup cabrones q hay de nuevo?


----------



## Wildmint

What up???


----------



## 925rider




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

BigCeez said:


> Whats good brother!!??


same old..


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

EL RAIDER said:


> sup cabrones q hay de nuevo?


enchinga como buen mexicano


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Wildmint said:


> What up???


any sneek peaks?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

925rider said:


>


excandaloooowww


----------



## MISTER ED

USB drive on its way homie


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

MISTER ED said:


> USB drive on its way homie


Thanx homie this issue is going to be special so far we got. Ny, penn, Florida, Colorado, Nevada, , texas, Cali and Australia checking in.


----------



## MISTER ED

wow now this is a riders magazine for riders...


----------



## chewie

MISTER ED said:


> wow now this is a riders magazine for riders...


:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Don Pedro

_Happy Holidays from the Coronado Customs family.















_​


----------



## BigCeez

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Thanx homie this issue is going to be special so far we got. Ny, penn, Florida, Colorado, Nevada, , texas, Cali and Australia checking in.


:wow:uffin::yes:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Thanx homie this issue is going to be special so far we got. Ny, penn, Florida, Colorado, Nevada, , texas, Cali and Australia checking in.



Boooyahhhhhh!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

:around:


----------



## 925rider




----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## BigCeez




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

BigCeez said:


>


Merry Christmas to everybody and thanks for everyone's support


----------



## Guest

~MERRY X-MAS~ FROM MY FAMILY TO YOURS :biggrin:

SEE YOU SOON..


----------



## djmikethecholodj

nice magazine, too bad you don't know shit about football. Have a good one.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

djmikethecholodj said:


> nice magazine, too bad you don't know shit about football. Have a good one.


Merry Christmas to you too and welcome to December .


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

esjmami said:


> ~MERRY X-MAS~ FROM MY FAMILY TO YOURS :biggrin:
> 
> SEE YOU SOON..


Same to you and your fam


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

Glad to see your still in it to win it!! MERRY x-MAS!!


----------



## drasticbean

Merry Christmas from NYC bean


----------



## Guest

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Same to you and your fam


uffin:


----------



## modesto64

RIDERCHRONICLES said:


> Glad to see your still in it to win it!! MERRY x-MAS!!


With the quality and size of this Mag I'm sure it will be :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

modesto64 said:


> With the quality and size of this Mag I'm sure it will be :thumbsup:


The 64 came out sick


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT


----------



## FoolishinVegas

.. :wave: Hope you guys had a great Christmas and also have an awesome New Year's..!!!


----------



## general 83

When the next issue coming out..
Keep up the good work


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

general 83 said:


> When the next issue coming out..
> Keep up the good work


 Thanz homie, We hope to have it finish by end of next month. It will be 25 features including 3 new sections.


----------



## modesto64

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> The 64 came out sick


Marios Red one right :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

modesto64 said:


> Marios Red one right :thumbsup:


Yeap


----------



## general 83

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Thanz homie, We hope to have it finish by end of next month. It will be 25 features including 3 new sections.


Koo ima keep a look out


----------



## bub916

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Thanz homie, We hope to have it finish by end of next month. It will be 25 features including 3 new sections.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## MISTER ED

happy holidays from Miami....


----------



## chewie

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Thanz homie, We hope to have it finish by end of next month. It will be 25 features including 3 new sections.


:rimshot:


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Getting ready for new years..


----------



## 925rider




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

925rider said:


>


we will be there early this year that way we can get all the action of the cruise by noon..:run:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Don Pedro said:


>


always the same, never happens


----------



## FoolishinVegas

Hey Uso, just want to let everyone know that the new DVD with the LA SHOW is absolutely Badazz!!!!! I watched it right after the picnic. Mannnnnn! the freakin' music is the shhhhhhhhit!!! not one bad song! I need the soundtrack!!! For reals, who mixed it!!! I need to bump the cd next I ride!!!! :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

:wave: Hope you guys had a good time these holidays Sergio & Bro.


----------



## BigCeez




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

FoolishinVegas said:


> Hey Uso, just want to let everyone know that the new DVD with the LA SHOW is absolutely Badazz!!!!! I watched it right after the picnic. Mannnnnn! the freakin' music is the shhhhhhhhit!!! not one bad song! I need the soundtrack!!! For reals, who mixed it!!! I need to bump the cd next I ride!!!! :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


whats up uso, its a mix by dj x-cell, i do have it in mp3. i'll send it... like always nice to see you at the show..


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

OH MY GOD 86 said:


> :wave: Hope you guys had a good time these holidays Sergio & Bro.


sup mando, same to you and your fam


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

BigCeez said:


> View attachment 416590


 was spotted by rooster


----------



## exotic rider

SEE YA SUNDAY....
:nicoderm::420:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

exotic rider said:


> SEE YA SUNDAY....
> :nicoderm::420:


you know....


----------



## FoolishinVegas

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> whats up uso, its a mix by dj x-cell, i do have it in mp3. i'll send it... like always nice to see you at the show..


Orale! . . :h5: Gracias!!


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


----------



## big john 66

When is the next magazine coming out????


----------



## MISTER ED

Cubanita_Loca said:


> IS anybody selling copies of Lowrider magazines?


wrong topic go to classifies down on the main forum section and click on other items and there you will find some topics on old lowrider magazines....


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

big john 66 said:


> When is the next magazine coming out????


next month, we are done with all the photoshoots and half ways with the layouts


----------



## MrMONTE76

It was good seeing and talking to you brothas at the Winter Picnic in Sac town. Take care and talk to you guys soon.. :nicoderm: NITE*LIFE CC.


----------



## MISTER ED

:wave: what's up homie....


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Busy about 3/4 done 16 down 10 to go


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

DIPN714 said:


> :wave:


Sup big al


----------



## Don Pedro

_TTT







_


----------



## FoolishinVegas

Don Pedro said:


> _TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


:shocked: .. who that be ?!?!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Don Pedro said:


> _TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Don Pedro model scout???


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Tebow chick


----------



## FoolishinVegas

Hannibal Lector said:


> Tebow chick


YES!! . .I knew that was familiar, I got that on my phone..! :biggrin: . . Not a bad consolation prize..:naughty:


----------



## chewie

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Busy about 3/4 done 16 down 10 to go


:drama:


----------



## Don Pedro

_GT Yuma getting ready for the (cho) season!_


----------



## BigCeez

Don Pedro said:


> _GT Yuma getting ready for the (cho) season!_


:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

_TTMFT_


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​


----------



## Wildmint

What's up....How's it going???


----------



## Wildmint

Got 4 of these....know anyone looking for any? 6 weeks today


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Wildmint said:


> Got 4 of these....know anyone looking for any? 6 weeks today


Damn that's 6 weeks!!! They big. Any previews????


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

how much?


----------



## exotic rider

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> how much?


I GOT THEM HIT ME UP....


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Just finish the first bomb t-shirt of the season will post it soon


----------



## BigCeez

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Just finish the first bomb t-shirt of the season will post it soon


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

*TTT*:h5:


----------



## six4customs

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Just finish the first bomb t-shirt of the season will post it soon


:wave::yes:lets see,em fellas.......... finally got it all, cheers boyz


----------



## STKN209

TTT


----------



## A TODA MADRE

TTT for da homies


----------



## SHOELACES

What are you 2 bros up too!!!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

ElroyJetson said:


> http://www.facebook.com/reqs.php?type=1#!/pages/LayItLowcom/26533546681
> 
> is that u?


 U looking for a date???? Go to OT.....


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

six4customs said:


> :wave::yes:lets see,em fellas.......... finally got it all, cheers boyz



glad to heard dazz. let me know how your show goes


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

SHOELACES said:


> What are you 2 bros up too!!!


what up shoes... we b runing around everywhere


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

we just finished our deal with distribution and our premiere issue will be in all your local 7-11, walgreens, safeway and where ever you get your magazines. so go to your local store and show some love...:run:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> we just finished our deal with distribution and our premiere issue will be in all your local 7-11, walgreens, safeway and where ever you get your magazines. so go to your local store and show some love...:run:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

!!!


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

:thumbsup::h5:


LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> we just finished our deal with distribution and our premiere issue will be in all your local 7-11, walgreens, safeway and where ever you get your magazines. so go to your local store and show some love...:run:


----------



## SHOELACES

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> we just finished our deal with distribution and our premiere issue will be in all your local 7-11, walgreens, safeway and where ever you get your magazines. so go to your local store and show some love...:run:


CONGRATS


----------



## chewie

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> we just finished our deal with distribution and our premiere issue will be in all your local 7-11, walgreens, safeway and where ever you get your magazines. so go to your local store and show some love...:run:


:rimshot:


----------



## BigCeez

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> we just finished our deal with distribution and our premiere issue will be in all your local 7-11, walgreens, safeway and where ever you get your magazines. so go to your local store and show some love...:run:


Congrats....when is the official release date?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

BigCeez said:


> Congrats....when is the official release date?


am hoping in the next 10 days:run:


----------



## BigCeez

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> am hoping in the next 10 days:run:


:thumbsup: Nice!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

Bump for the homies


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> am hoping in the next 10 days:run:


:h5:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> am hoping in the next 10 days:run:


Hell Yeah :yes:


----------



## brn2ridelo

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> am hoping in the next 10 days:run:


any mail orders??


----------



## general 83

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> we just finished our deal with distribution and our premiere issue will be in all your local 7-11, walgreens, safeway and where ever you get your magazines. so go to your local store and show some love...:run:


Great news now it'll be easier to get our hands on a quality lowrider magazine


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

brn2ridelo said:


> any mail orders??


Yes 

PayPal
[email protected]

Website
Lowriderscenemagazine.com


----------



## FoolishinVegas

:worship::worship:!!:wave:
I can only imagen how busy you guys are right now Uce; . . just don't forget about the cd whenever you get a brake please! I want to bump that while I cruise !!


----------



## BigCeez

:inout:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup:


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA

•*July 29th 2012 AZTECAS CAR CLUB 1ST ANNUAL SHOW & SHINE YAKIMA, WA MORE INFO TO COME *


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Saw the mag at barnes n Noble the other day. Need to go back and pick it up since it had the Austin Heatwave show pics.


----------



## 72 kutty

ClassicPlayer said:


> Saw the mag at barnes n Noble the other day. Need to go back and pick it up since it had the Austin Heatwave show pics.


Wow, Barnes N Nobles...that's big right there


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

72 kutty said:


> Wow, Barnes N Nobles...that's big right there


:run: it took us a bit to get in.. now we are rushing all the projects. mag vol 2 to be out in the next few weeks with the lowrider scene bomb edition 3 dvd and the new bomb tshirt. we are also working on dvd distribution, so expect to see more of us on this year


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## general 83

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 442069


Nice bump jajaja


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> :run: it took us a bit to get in.. now we are rushing all the projects. mag vol 2 to be out in the next few weeks with the lowrider scene bomb edition 3 dvd and the new bomb tshirt. we are also working on dvd distribution, so expect to see more of us on this year


:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## chewie

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> :run: it took us a bit to get in.. now we are rushing all the projects. mag vol 2 to be out in the next few weeks with the lowrider scene bomb edition 3 dvd and the new bomb tshirt. we are also working on dvd distribution, so expect to see more of us on this year


:h5:


----------



## 1SEXY80

NICE MAG....:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> :run: it took us a bit to get in.. now we are rushing all the projects. mag vol 2 to be out in the next few weeks with the lowrider scene bomb edition 3 dvd and the new bomb tshirt. we are also working on dvd distribution, so expect to see more of us on this year



Congrats LRS! Cant wait to see that Vol 2 out in the stands.


----------



## El Callejero

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Yes
> 
> PayPal
> [email protected]
> 
> Website
> Lowriderscenemagazine.com


----------



## 925rider




----------



## brn2hop




----------



## DIPN714

i need u guys to send me a mag ;;soon;;;PLEASE;;;
GOT CASH


----------



## KLASSICK CC

:rimshot:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

DIPN714 said:


> i need u guys to send me a mag ;;soon;;;PLEASE;;;
> GOT CASH


pm address we get cash when we see you


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

man its been lot of work but here is the new cover for lowrider scene magazine vol 2










and the new bomb edition shirt


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

:run:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

TTT homeboys new cover looks bad ass.


----------



## exotic rider

A TODA MADRE said:


> TTT homeboys new cover looks bad ass.


X72
:thumbsup:


----------



## Primo S.

*beat the streets*

<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=r2ja50" target="_blank"><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/r2ja50.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

A TODA MADRE said:


> TTT homeboys new cover looks bad ass.


thanx homie your input is always appreciated and let me know about the model


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

exotic rider said:


> X72
> :thumbsup:


whats up exotic let me know when you got them dog food so i can make a trip.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Primo S. said:


> <a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=r2ja50" target="_blank"><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/r2ja50.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


sup primo the official west texas lowrider scene photographer extraodinare


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> man its been lot of work but here is the new cover for lowrider scene magazine vol 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the new bomb edition shirt


thats bad ass carnales :worship:


----------



## BigCeez

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> man its been lot of work but here is the new cover for lowrider scene magazine vol 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the new bomb edition shirt


:thumbsup:


----------



## chewie

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> man its been lot of work but here is the new cover for lowrider scene magazine vol 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the new bomb edition shirt


nice work.....:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> man its been lot of work but here is the new cover for lowrider scene magazine vol 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the new bomb edition shirt


Love the cover uce!! . . Love that the model is in a diferrent position! . . Who is she?!! :thumbsup::naughty:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

FoolishinVegas said:


> Love the cover uce!! . . Love that the model is in a diferrent position! . . Who is she?!! :thumbsup::naughty:


the pose was actually doug's idea but it worked great and here is the link to facebook

http://www.facebook.com/BrittneyRane.OfficialPage


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

chewie said:


> nice work.....:thumbsup::yes:


thanx chewie


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Mr.Chop Top said:


> thats bad ass carnales :worship:


see u on sunday


----------



## ljlow82

any way i can get first and 2nd issue how much for both and any new dvds out :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

ljlow82 said:


> any way i can get first and 2nd issue how much for both and any new dvds out :thumbsup:


yes you can still get both of them, check out my website www.lowriderscenemagazine.com and www.lowriderscenedvd.com as far as dvd's we have the los angeles supershow from last year and a kings of the streets 2011, the next dvds will be bicycle special edition vol 2 and the bomb edition vol 3 on the works


----------



## ljlow82

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> yes you can still get both of them, check out my website www.lowriderscenemagazine.com and www.lowriderscenedvd.com as far as dvd's we have the los angeles supershow from last year and a kings of the streets 2011, the next dvds will be bicycle special edition vol 2 and the bomb edition vol 3 on the works


sounds good bro will check out how bout any new dvds with the girl i have the first one lol


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

ljlow82 said:


> sounds good bro will check out how bout any new dvds with the girl i have the first one lol


as soon as we can we will dropped eye candy 2. trust me it has been the hardest dvd we made lol


----------



## Lunas64

Sik cover. That New Style 64 is one of the baddest out there. Great shot!


----------



## ljlow82

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> as soon as we can we will dropped eye candy 2. trust me it has been the hardest dvd we made lol


i bet homie the first eye candy took for ever lol:thumbsup:


----------



## uso4vida

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> :run: it took us a bit to get in.. now we are rushing all the projects. mag vol 2 to be out in the next few weeks with the lowrider scene bomb edition 3 dvd and the new bomb tshirt. we are also working on dvd distribution, so expect to see more of us on this year


Felicidades y mas buena suerte en el futuro!!!


----------



## LURCH63

TTT


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Lunas64 said:


> Sik cover. That New Style 64 is one of the baddest out there. Great shot!


It came out clean he got the cover and centerfold a 14 page spread, so everyone can see all the detail on the car


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

uso4vida said:


> Felicidades y mas buena suerte en el futuro!!!


Gracias viejo


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

ljlow82 said:


> i bet homie the first eye candy took for ever lol:thumbsup:


Lots of hard work


----------



## FoolishinVegas

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> yes you can still get both of them, check out my website www.lowriderscenemagazine.com and www.lowriderscenedvd.com as far as dvd's we have the los angeles supershow from last year and a kings of the streets 2011, the next dvds will be bicycle special edition vol 2 and the bomb edition vol 3 on the works


Still waiting for the soundtrack/music you promised..! :tears:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

FoolishinVegas said:


> Still waiting for the soundtrack/music you promised..! :tears:


My bAd USO, I won't b going to the mail till after the 26th, that's the due date on the mag for the print shop. I have it on my desktop if I figure how to send a 1.5g on the interwebs I'll sent it sooner


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Bump


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

*TTT FOR A BAD ASS MAG *:thumbsup:


----------



## Primo S.




----------



## ljlow82

when lowrider scene comin to san antonio tx:wave:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

ljlow82 said:


> when lowrider scene comin to san antonio tx:wave:


It's been a while, almost 5 years since the last Lowrider Carshow. If you know any photographers out there we can have them represent


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

WHatup Serj:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


> WHatup Serj:thumbsup:


Looking clean Paul


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Only photographers I've seen down here are Fernando(Deanda) and Richard(Gypsy). But I think they work for Lowrider and Street Low as far as I know.

I did see mention of you all looking for bikes to do features on... What class of bikes (street, mild, full, radical) are you all looking for?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

ClassicPlayer said:


> Only photographers I've seen down here are Fernando(Deanda) and Richard(Gypsy). But I think they work for Lowrider and Street Low as far as I know.
> 
> I did see mention of you all looking for bikes to do features on... What class of bikes (street, mild, full, radical) are you all looking for?


damn i didnt know gypsy was out there, if you find a photographer let me know and we looking for all types of lowrider bikes the more custom the better but we also take street.


----------



## BigCeez

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> as soon as we can we will dropped eye candy 2. trust me it has been the hardest dvd we made lol



How do I get my hands on eye candy 1 ?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

BigCeez said:


> How do I get my hands on eye candy 1 ?


Call me up


----------



## BigCeez

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Call me up


I can give you a call tomorrow or hit me up tonight...im stuck at work until 7am


----------



## FoolishinVegas

BigCeez said:


> How do I get my hands on eye candy 1 ?


Sup Uce!!! . . . Let me just add that the EyeCandy video is theeee SSSsshhhhhhiiiiiizzzzznnnit!!!! . . I watch that shit in the bedroom with my girl after hours !! :naughty: :naughty: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse

Clean magazine


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

mr.glasshouse said:


> Clean magazine


thank you bro, this next issue is even better than the first, we had to push the envelope even harder, but the result came out even cleaner


----------



## EVIL91

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> thank you bro, this next issue is even better than the first, we had to push the envelope even harder, but the result came out even cleaner


Yes sir looks bad ass ???


----------



## EL RAIDER

was up par de cabrones thx again por el menudo estaba chingon :thumbsup:la Yaya quiere mas


----------



## ljlow82

FoolishinVegas said:


> Sup Uce!!! . . . Let me just add that the EyeCandy video is theeee SSSsshhhhhhiiiiiizzzzznnnit!!!! . . I watch that shit in the bedroom with my girl after hours !! :naughty: :naughty: :thumbsup:


cant wait for the 2nd one the first one is the shit like homie said :worship::thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez

FoolishinVegas said:


> Sup Uce!!! . . . Let me just add that the EyeCandy video is theeee SSSsshhhhhhiiiiiizzzzznnnit!!!! . . I watch that shit in the bedroom with my girl after hours !! :naughty: :naughty: :thumbsup:


OH SHNAP hno: 

How have you been USO ?!


----------



## FoolishinVegas

BigCeez said:


> OH SHNAP hno:
> 
> How have you been USO ?!


:wave: . . All gravy on this side Fam! .. Hows the family?!!!


----------



## globalwarming

what up fellas...:wave:..... i finally found you guy's.....:h5:


----------



## BigCeez

FoolishinVegas said:


> :wave: . . All gravy on this side Fam! .. Hows the family?!!!


Doing good brother, thank you for asking, when you coming out to Denver?!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Bump.


----------



## FoolishinVegas

BigCeez said:


> Doing good brother, thank you for asking, when you coming out to Denver?!


I'd love to take a ride out there again this year! but worst case maybe catch a flight out there for support!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

FoolishinVegas said:


> I'd love to take a ride out there again this year! but worst case maybe catch a flight out there for support!


We thinking on swinging by also


----------



## BigCeez

FoolishinVegas said:


> I'd love to take a ride out there again this year! but worst case maybe catch a flight out there for support!





LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We thinking on swinging by also


Let me know when you guys are ready....I will have the asada and the frias ready!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

BigCeez said:


> Let me know when you guys are ready....I will have the asada and the frias ready!


Last time me and USO got together it was a week that up to this day it a urban legend


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

globalwarming said:


> what up fellas...:wave:..... i finally found you guy's.....:h5:


What's up bro it's been a while..


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

ClassicPlayer said:


> Only photographers I've seen down here are Fernando(Deanda) and Richard(Gypsy). But I think they work for Lowrider and Street Low as far as I know.
> 
> I did see mention of you all looking for bikes to do features on... What class of bikes (street, mild, full, radical) are you all looking for?


We just got a new photographer in San Antonio, he will be able to take pics and forward them to us


----------



## Don Pedro

:drama:


----------



## brn2hop

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> :run: it took us a bit to get in.. now we are rushing all the projects. mag vol 2 to be out in the next few weeks with the lowrider scene bomb edition 3 dvd and the new bomb tshirt. we are also working on dvd distribution, so expect to see more of us on this year


IS THE SECOND MAG GONA BE IN BARNS AN NOBLES TOO????? IF SO WHEN?? THNX.......


----------



## globalwarming

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> What's up bro it's been a while..


yeah, i know ,we need 2 have 1 of things like we did in lowrider scene part 1......:nicoderm:....:drama:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C.

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

brn2hop said:


> IS THE SECOND MAG GONA BE IN BARNS AN NOBLES TOO????? IF SO WHEN?? THNX.......


prints on the 26th of this month and dropped off at distribution right after i think distribution takes 10 days to deliever them so will keep everyone posted as soon as is out of the printers


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

globalwarming said:


> yeah, i know ,we need 2 have 1 of things like we did in lowrider scene part 1......:nicoderm:....:drama:


everyone is been hitting me about the eye candy if the schedule goes right on the video section will be bomb edition vol 3, bicycle edition vol 2 and eye candy vol 2


----------



## globalwarming

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> everyone is been hitting me about the eye candy if the schedule goes right on the video section will be bomb edition vol 3, bicycle edition vol 2 and eye candy vol 2


kool new style and lowrider scene gonna be kickint SOON THEN:run::run::run:


----------



## _affiliated_

:fool2:


----------



## TopDogg

Going to be a good 2nd Magazine...... Finally a Magazine that is doing it right and putting the other Mags to shame.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

TopDogg said:


> Going to be a good 2nd Magazine...... Finally a Magazine that is doing it right and putting the other Mags to shame.


We just putting together what the everyday rider has to give us. Thanx to all of you this mag is conning strong


----------



## FoolishinVegas

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> everyone is been hitting me about the eye candy if the schedule goes right on the video section will be bomb edition vol 3, bicycle edition vol 2 and eye candy vol 2


:naughty: I've told you guys a hundred times and I repeat, when it comes to a new volume of Eye-Candy . . "my rides and my humble services are at your disposal, kind sir" :naughty:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

whats up homies, sounds like things are poppin. Let me know is it all good on that one thing


----------



## ClassicPlayer

where do I find bicycle edition vol 1?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

ClassicPlayer said:


> where do I find bicycle edition vol 1?


http://www.lowriderscenedvd.com/special_edition.php


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:thanks got mag;;people checkING it out in da BARBER SHOP;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

DIPN714 said:


> :thumbsup:thanks got mag;;people checkING it out in da BARBER SHOP;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


Stop by the booth in Mesa to get a box...


----------



## DIPN714

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Stop by the booth in Mesa to get a box...


cool


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

EL RAIDER said:


>


We be there for the 10th time


----------



## exotic rider

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We be there for the 10th time


I'LL SEE YOU GUYS THERE!
:420:


----------



## ljlow82

:nicoderm:


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

AZTECAS CC WA said:


>


Ttt


----------



## 925rider

TTT


----------



## ljlow82

bump:wave:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

I'll be posting the pics of the actual tshirts and the mag going to print in 5 days


----------



## globalwarming

*TTT.......*:wave:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

:rimshot::wave:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Just confirmed with the printshop we are printing in 2 days


----------



## FoolishinVegas

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> I'll be posting the pics of the actual tshirts and the mag going to print in 5 days


:thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL91

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Just confirmed with the printshop we are printing in 2 days


Mag looking good bro


----------



## ProjectMatt

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

EVIL91 said:


> Mag looking good bro


i think you guys are the only ones that got to see the whole thing before anyone....


----------



## BigCeez

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> i think you guys are the only ones that got to see the whole thing before anyone....


Nice...cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## chewie

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Just confirmed with the printshop we are printing in 2 days


:rimshot:


----------



## general 83

Any sneak peek


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

general 83 said:


> Any sneak peek


ill start posting


----------



## BigCeez

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> ill start posting


----------



## exotic rider

BigCeez said:


>


EVERYONE'S WAITING!:dunno:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

exotic rider said:


> EVERYONE'S WAITING!:dunno:


4 preview of the 18 features, 4 carshows, 1 tech section and 1 product review once again 146 pages of lowriding


----------



## EL RAIDER

:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> 4 preview of the 18 features, 4 carshows, 1 tech section and 1 product review once again 146 pages of lowriding


:wow::wow::wow::wow::facepalm:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> 4 preview of the 18 features, 4 carshows, 1 tech section and 1 product review once again 146 pages of lowriding


:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## riden on whitewall

TTT....


----------



## BigCeez

Very nice!!


----------



## big john 66

Looks good bro


----------



## ljlow82

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> 4 preview of the 18 features, 4 carshows, 1 tech section and 1 product review once again 146 pages of lowriding


dam looks good homie am glad ill be part of the next one :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> 4 preview of the 18 features, 4 carshows, 1 tech section and 1 product review once again 146 pages of lowriding


:drama::yes:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

We at Mesa AZ doors about to open, swing by the booth to check out all the new and classic goodies


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

If you go to the vegas show this year ill see you out there. :wave:


----------



## BigCeez

OH YEA!!!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

PASSIONATE63 said:


> If you go to the vegas show this year ill see you out there. :wave:


We be there will prob hit up hector prior too


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

BigCeez said:


> OH YEA!!!


Now you will know why is one of the most anticipated Dvds


----------



## BigCeez

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Now you will know why is one of the most anticipated Dvds


I havent even watched this one and I am excited for the second one to come out! :fool2:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

Sup guy's !! :dunno: THE TRUCK LOOKS DIFFERENT NOW :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> Sup guy's !! :dunno: THE TRUCK LOOKS DIFFERENT NOW :thumbsup:


Time for a get together.....


----------



## Don Pedro

_Thanks guys for having us at your booth yesterday and shooting the shit for a minute. Our Yuma customers are waiting for the next issue and the new eye candy vid._


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Don Pedro said:


> _Thanks guys for having us at your booth yesterday and shooting the shit for a minute. Our Yuma customers are waiting for the next issue and the new eye candy vid._


It was cool to finally meet you, We will keep you posted in 2 weeks


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

We on our way back to nor-cal. We are getting ready now to drop the 2012 kings of the street to match the realese of the magazine. So be on the lookout in 2 weeks for the LSM vol 2, LSD KOS 2012 and the new bomb tshirt is out now.


----------



## big john 66

When will the magazine be in stores in bay area?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

We get it in 2 weeks distribution takes about 10 days after


----------



## ke miras

Got a chance to check out the mag for the first time at the Mesa show. Got to say much props to the staff for putting out a first class mag. Not sure that it can compete with LRM just due to the fact that it's only a quarterly mag but as far as quality and content by far much better. Good luck and hope you guys can make it work. :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

ke miras said:


> Got a chance to check out the mag for the first time at the Mesa show. Got to say much props to the staff for putting out a first class mag. Not sure that it can compete with LRM just due to the fact that it's only a quarterly mag but as far as quality and content by far much better. Good luck and hope you guys can make it work. :thumbsup:


Thanx homie glad you like it, we are trying to bring a car magazine, not too many distractions just one car after another. When we jump on this we knew it was going to be a hustle but we can live with it, the goal is that by the 3rd year we become bi-monthly and by 5th year a monthly publication till then we got our work cut out


----------



## brn2hop

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

brn2hop said:


> :thumbsup:


What up homie


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## 925rider




----------



## ljlow82

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Thanx homie glad you like it, we are trying to bring a car magazine, not too many distractions just one car after another. When we jump on this we knew it was going to be a hustle but we can live with it, the goal is that by the 3rd year we become bi-monthly and by 5th year a monthly publication till then we got our work cut out


hell yeah bro it will come out good :thumbsup:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Time for a get together.....


:yes:


----------



## swangin68

Still waiting on my shoot lowrider scene! Pm me


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

swangin68 said:


> Still waiting on my shoot lowrider scene! Pm me



i will pm you the info for art. our main photographer in los angeles.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

just got word from the printshop they binding the mag as we speak :run:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> just got word from the printshop they binding the mag as we speak :run:


ahhh freeeeeky. its on again..


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

A TODA MADRE said:


> ahhh freeeeeky. its on again..


They just overnight my 2 first issues confirmed pick up on Tuesday


----------



## OKJessie

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> They just overnight my 2 first issues confirmed pick up on Tuesday


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80

:run:


----------



## globalwarming

i want one 2, when you gonna be in this area...


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

globalwarming said:


> i want one 2, when you gonna be in this area...


We are doing trinos show next Sunday, then the low vintage and Aztec image the next


----------



## globalwarming

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We are doing trinos show next Sunday, then the low vintage and Aztec image the next


.. kool maybe i'll hit you up then pm me your number.


----------



## chewie

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We are doing trinos show next Sunday, then the low vintage and Aztec image the next


:h5:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

anyone know where i can get some stickers printed???


----------



## EVIL91

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> anyone know where i can get some stickers printed???


Sup foo


----------



## exotic rider

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> anyone know where i can get some stickers printed???


HOW MANY? LMK?
:nicoderm:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> anyone know where i can get some stickers printed???


You still need this info carnal? Let me know, I got the connects :yes:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

A TODA MADRE said:


> You still need this info carnal? Let me know, I got the connects :yes:


Yes we do I'll hit u up


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Just got my first 2 issues of vol 2 they came out crispy


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

exotic rider said:


> HOW MANY? LMK?
> :nicoderm:


I'll hit u up


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

EVIL91 said:


> Sup foo


What up are you a dad yet?


----------



## BigCeez

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Just got my first 2 issues of vol 2 they came out crispy



:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

We will be shipping all subscriptions by next Friday


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

drasticbean said:


>


whats up bean, thanx for all your support, this one is done, time to start looking at vol 3:run:


----------



## dobermankid

Rage


----------



## cherry 64

Que onda muchachos y mama hope you had a good
Easter congratz on the 2 nd issue


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

cherry 64 said:


> Que onda muchachos y mama hope you had a good
> Easter congratz on the 2 nd issue


thank you trino, we will see you this weekend...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

can't wait for mines


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Just got the magazine, we are on our way back from la to nor-cal we will be shipping all subscriptions and orders on Monday


----------



## El Socio 8005




----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Almost back home about 20 min away. It was a mission 12 hr trip but got the goodies


----------



## EVIL91

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> What up are you a dad yet?


Yes sir the babe is here ttt


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

EVIL91 said:


> Yes sir the babe is here ttt


Congrats


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Putting all the subscriptions together for Monday


----------



## brn2hop




----------



## OH MY GOD 86

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Putting all the subscriptions together for Monday


:biggrin::wave:


----------



## lowlow_66

dobermankid said:


> Rage


You need to Rage a job!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Just wanted to thank everyone for the support on the new mag it's looking great


----------



## MISTER ED

:wave: hope everything does look good can't wait to get my issue

congrats I know this one was a bit hectic


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

The new issue looks good.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

*SPECIALY INVITING LOWRIDER SCENE TO OUR
Cinco de Mayo **Car Show
HOSTED BY: Happy Times Events

Held at theTropicana in Laughlin, NV
Weekend of May 4th, **5th** & 6th, 2012

**Trophies: Classic Car | Classic Low RiderClassic Muscle Car | American Made Motorcycle**$25 CAR ENTRY*​

Move-In Time: Friday 8 a.m.*Start Time: Noon | Judging Saturday
*​

*VENDORS WELCOME! SPOTS AVAILABLE $50!*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 1 *​

♦ *$109.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9019*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat), Car Entry, T-shirt and**Dash Plaque.*​

*ROOM PACKAGE 2 *​

♦ *$139.99*​

*Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9020*​

*Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat),**2 tickets to El Chicano and Malo, Car Entry,**T-shirt and Dash Plaque.*​

*STAY THURSDAY OR SUNDAY NIGHT FREE WITHPURCHASE OF ROOM PACKAGE!
* *LIVE ENTERTAINMENT*​

​

*MALO & EL CHICANO*​

*Friday & Saturday, 8 p.m.**Pavilion Theater *​

* Tickets $20*​

*Call 1-800-431-1935 to purchase tickets*​

*NEW VOICE*​

*Friday & Saturday, 9 p.m. - 1 a.m.**FREE in Victory Plaza*​

*DJ CHOLO*​

*Friday - Sunday**North Lot
*​

*CAR SHOW REGISTRATION*​

*Friday 9 a.m. - 4 p.m. *​

*♦ Saturday 9 a.m. - 11 a.m.


image hosting png*​


Show's less then a month away!!
Starting a roll call now. pm me if your rollin out and ill add you to the list. 

CLUB ROLL CALL.
E STREET CRUIZERS
LATINS FINEST BC RIVERSIDE/MORRENO VALLEY 
PHOENIX KUSTOMS BC AZ
MID NIGHT CRUISERS O.C CHAP
DUKES SOCAL
GROUPE O.C CHAP
CLASSIC OLDIES LV
OLD STYLE O.C
SUENOS LOCOS BHC AZ
GROUPE E LA
VETERANOS DALLAS TX MAYBE?
DEVOTIONS LV NV
UNIQE IMAGE AZ
PACIFIC COAST MINIS
SUNSET TRUCK CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
ROLLERZ ONLY GA MAYBE?
TAIL DRAGGERS SOCAL
VIEJITOS BC COACHELLA CA 
ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE WA
DOWN N OUT BHC AZ
ROLLERZ ONLY LA CA
SHOW TIME CC SEATTLE WA
GROUPE IE CA
UNITY PHX AZ
​


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

PASSIONATE63 said:


> *SPECIALY INVITING LOWRIDER SCENE TO OUR
> Cinco de Mayo **Car Show
> HOSTED BY: Happy Times Events
> 
> Held at theTropicana in Laughlin, NV
> Weekend of May 4th, **5th** & 6th, 2012
> 
> **Trophies: Classic Car | Classic Low RiderClassic Muscle Car | American Made Motorcycle**$25 CAR ENTRY*​
> 
> 
> Move-In Time: Friday 8 a.m.*Start Time: Noon | Judging Saturday
> *​
> 
> 
> *VENDORS WELCOME! SPOTS AVAILABLE $50!*​
> 
> 
> *ROOM PACKAGE 1 *​
> 
> 
> ♦ *$109.99*​
> 
> 
> *Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9019*​
> 
> 
> *Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat), Car Entry, T-shirt and**Dash Plaque.*​
> 
> 
> *ROOM PACKAGE 2 *​
> 
> 
> ♦ *$139.99*​
> 
> 
> *Call 1-800-343-4533 & Mention Promo 9020*​
> 
> 
> *Includes 2 Nights (Fri & Sat),**2 tickets to El Chicano and Malo, Car Entry,**T-shirt and Dash Plaque.*​
> 
> 
> *STAY THURSDAY OR SUNDAY NIGHT FREE WITHPURCHASE OF ROOM PACKAGE!
> * *LIVE ENTERTAINMENT*​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *MALO & EL CHICANO*​
> 
> 
> *Friday & Saturday, 8 p.m.**Pavilion Theater *​
> 
> 
> * Tickets $20*​
> 
> 
> *Call 1-800-431-1935 to purchase tickets*​
> 
> 
> *NEW VOICE*​
> 
> 
> *Friday & Saturday, 9 p.m. - 1 a.m.**FREE in Victory Plaza*​
> 
> 
> *DJ CHOLO*​
> 
> 
> *Friday - Sunday**North Lot
> *​
> 
> 
> *CAR SHOW REGISTRATION*​
> 
> 
> *Friday 9 a.m. - 4 p.m. *​
> 
> 
> *♦ Saturday 9 a.m. - 11 a.m.
> 
> 
> image hosting png*​
> 
> 
> 
> Show's less then a month away!!
> Starting a roll call now. pm me if your rollin out and ill add you to the list.
> 
> CLUB ROLL CALL.
> E STREET CRUIZERS
> LATINS FINEST BC RIVERSIDE/MORRENO VALLEY
> PHOENIX KUSTOMS BC AZ
> MID NIGHT CRUISERS O.C CHAP
> DUKES SOCAL
> GROUPE O.C CHAP
> CLASSIC OLDIES LV
> OLD STYLE O.C
> SUENOS LOCOS BHC AZ
> GROUPE E LA
> VETERANOS DALLAS TX MAYBE?
> DEVOTIONS LV NV
> UNIQE IMAGE AZ
> PACIFIC COAST MINIS
> SUNSET TRUCK CLUB
> OL SKOOL WAYZ
> ROLLERZ ONLY GA MAYBE?
> TAIL DRAGGERS SOCAL
> VIEJITOS BC COACHELLA CA
> ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE WA
> DOWN N OUT BHC AZ
> ROLLERZ ONLY LA CA
> SHOW TIME CC SEATTLE WA
> GROUPE IE CA
> UNITY PHX AZ
> ​


count us in.. you got one of the official photographers in your club :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

MISTER ED said:


> :wave: hope everything does look good can't wait to get my issue
> 
> congrats I know this one was a bit hectic


thanx man, we just shipped all subscriptions and photographer packages, be on the lookout on the next 2-3 days


----------



## swangin68

when are we gonna get to the photoshoot you promised me?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

swangin68 said:


> when are we gonna get to the photoshoot you promised me?


 my next trip to los angeles is for oldies carshow in a few months unless you want to travel to nor-cal, most lowrider mags are about 15 min away from each other up here... let me know if you can make it


----------



## swangin68

what happen to this last trip down here? thats when you said you wanted to shoot it! how am i suppossed to know when ur down here? im ready whenever you can. but i cant go to norcal. you gotta let me know bro, im going off of your schedule!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

swangin68 said:


> what happen to this last trip down here? thats when you said you wanted to shoot it! how am i suppossed to know when ur down here? im ready whenever you can. but i cant go to norcal. you gotta let me know bro, im going off of your schedule!


am about 7 hrs away from you, i was down there last tuesday to pick up the magazines in gardena in and out, keep track of me on facebook to know when and where i will be in los angeles, most of the shows i will be doing will be in san fernando and bakersfield area, my photographer for the la area is in fontana and wont be available until next month, all i can offer is either wait for one of the photographers to become available or come up north.


----------



## swangin68

oh im willing to wait just set it up and point me in a direction! fontana next month is good for me


----------



## MR PELONE

Bad ass rides
DevotionS CC 
TTT.........................


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

MR PELONE said:


> Bad ass rides
> DevotionS CC
> TTT.........................



thanx homie


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

wats up carnales nice talking to u guys on sunday the new mag is bad ass love it:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Mr.Chop Top said:


> wats up carnales nice talking to u guys on sunday the new mag is bad ass love it:thumbsup:


anytime, thanx


----------



## ljlow82




----------



## Primo S.

*GOT MY BOX OF MAG. OVER HERE N W. TX







*


----------



## Primo S.

*THANKS 4 DA SUPPORT. TTT. MAG. IS THICKER & BETTER. :thumbsup::h5:uffin:*


----------



## BigCeez

Primo S. said:


> *THANKS 4 DA SUPPORT. TTT. MAG. IS THICKER & BETTER. :thumbsup::h5:uffin:*




X66....got mine today....work of art!!


----------



## exotic rider

Primo S. said:


> *GOT MY BOX OF MAG. OVER HERE N W. TX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE:thumbsup:
CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## 925rider

anyone in east bay have these??


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

925rider said:


> anyone in east bay have these??


We will be at low vintage tomorrow


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

exotic rider said:


> NICE:thumbsup:
> CAN'T WAIT!


Pm how many so we can send some


----------



## Don Pedro

_Coronado Customs in Yuma Az will have the new magazine on the shelf next weak._


----------



## A TODA MADRE

What's up big Bro and compa Serg.. I'm waiting by the mailbox, can't wait to get my hands on a copy homeboys!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Don Pedro said:


> _Coronado Customs in Yuma Az will have the new magazine on the shelf next weak._


expect it by tuesday-wed at the latest


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

A TODA MADRE said:


> What's up big Bro and compa Serg.. I'm waiting by the mailbox, can't wait to get my hands on a copy homeboys!


damn homie i shipped them on tuesday you should get yours tomorrow at the latest.. hit me up for the techinicals:yes:


----------



## az71monte

What stores can we pick them up at? Around the phoenix area?


----------



## 925rider

nice coverage of the lolystics picnic...and thanks for the props in the write up


----------



## TopDogg

I'll have the magazine at the Uniques show in AZ this weekend.


----------



## az71monte

TopDogg said:


> I'll have the magazine at the Uniques show in AZ this weekend.


Ah damn I'm not going to make it.anywhere else?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

az71monte said:


> Ah damn I'm not going to make it.anywhere else?


Www.lowriderscenemagazine.com


----------



## David 76

i just sent you a PM... also any stores where we can pick up some copies?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

we took them to distribution on tuesday am thinking 7-10 days

or www.lowriderscenemagazine.com in 2-3 days


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE




----------



## FoolishinVegas

..Playin' the Jamz right now and on the '59 earlier today!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: .. Gracias Usos!


----------



## David 76

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


>


DDDDAAAAAYYYYUUUMMMMM... JUST GOT MY COPY FROM ART.... looks good! thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## chewie

It was good seeing u guys this past wknd...magazine looks great..thanks to u guys and everybody else, that helped getting the feature on my car together...feature and article came out real nice...see u guys at da next one....:h5:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

Big thanks to the boys from lowrider scene mag for spread. The magazine is crazy. Makes all the efforts downunder worth it.
Paul
Loyalty IV Life CC 
Australia


----------



## A TODA MADRE

I got my set of VOL 1 and 2 in the mail homies. Tell your printer they are doing a good job, everythings in register, color looks great, and the UV coating you guys added makes that cover pop. :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

_Coronado Customs will be in the Phoenix Az area this weakend. If anyone wants BMH parts or the latest Lowrider Scene magazine brought send me a pm and avoid shipping charges._


----------



## TopDogg




----------



## newstyle_64

U GUYS DID A GREAT JOB ON MY CAR ,I WAS SURPRISED WITH ALL THE DETAIL :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop

:thumbsup:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

Got this in the mail yesterday  Good mag. Sergio & bro !!! Thanks:h5:


















Good pics. on the coverages :wow:


----------



## exotic rider

OH MY GOD 86 said:


> Got this in the mail yesterday  Good mag. Sergio & bro !!! Thanks:h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good pics. on the coverages :wow:


CAN'T WAIT!hno:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

FoolishinVegas said:


> ..Playin' the Jamz right now and on the '59 earlier today!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: .. Gracias Usos!


ur welcome uso


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

David 76 said:


> DDDDAAAAAYYYYUUUMMMMM... JUST GOT MY COPY FROM ART.... looks good! thanks! :thumbsup:


thanx, ur bike came out clean


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


> Big thanks to the boys from lowrider scene mag for spread. The magazine is crazy. Makes all the efforts downunder worth it.
> Paul
> Loyalty IV Life CC
> Australia


thanx paul and keep them comming


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

chewie said:


> It was good seeing u guys this past wknd...magazine looks great..thanks to u guys and everybody else, that helped getting the feature on my car together...feature and article came out real nice...see u guys at da next one....:h5:


thanx for everything raul. it was fun shooting your ride


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

A TODA MADRE said:


> I got my set of VOL 1 and 2 in the mail homies. Tell your printer they are doing a good job, everythings in register, color looks great, and the UV coating you guys added makes that cover pop. :thumbsup:


thanx for all the advise nono its sure made the difference


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Don Pedro said:


> _Coronado Customs will be in the Phoenix Az area this weakend. If anyone wants BMH parts or the latest Lowrider Scene magazine brought send me a pm and avoid shipping charges._


:thumbsup: let me know when you get them


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

TopDogg said:


>


thanx for all your help al


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

OH MY GOD 86 said:


> Got this in the mail yesterday  Good mag. Sergio & bro !!! Thanks:h5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good pics. on the coverages :wow:


thanx mando


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

newstyle_64 said:


> U GUYS DID A GREAT JOB ON MY CAR ,I WAS SURPRISED WITH ALL THE DETAIL :thumbsup:


thanx for everything doug, just the fact that it was pouring when we did the photoshoots and you brought out heavy hitter for a shoot. means alot to us


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

brn2hop said:


> :thumbsup:


 :wave:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

exotic rider said:


> CAN'T WAIT!hno:


*​*package on it way


----------



## Don Pedro

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> :thumbsup: let me know when you get them


_They showed up on monday, thanks again._


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Don Pedro said:


> _They showed up on monday, thanks again._


:thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> thanx for everything doug, just the fact that it was pouring when we did the photoshoots and you brought out heavy hitter for a shoot. means alot to us


I FORGOT ABOUT ALL THE RAIN (LOL) THAT WASNT HH FIRST TIME N THE RAIN :biggrin:


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> *​*package on it way


COOL:420:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTT:h5:


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## EVIL91

Ttt


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

New hopping DVD almost done


----------



## chewie

:wave:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

925rider said:


> nice coverage of the lolystics picnic...and thanks for the props in the write up


x2:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider

I GOT THEM IN SAC. 
HIT ME UP..:nicoderm:


----------



## Show Time

Got mines yesterday - sweet mag!


----------



## wolverine

TTT


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

exotic rider said:


> I GOT THEM IN SAC.
> HIT ME UP..:nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Show Time said:


> Got mines yesterday - sweet mag!


thanx for the support, glad you liked them


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

wolverine said:


> TTT


whats new homie?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE




----------



## 925rider

ttt


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

New DVD kings of the street 2012 available on Tuesday preview and cover comming soon....


----------



## TopDogg

See the full feature on the next issue of Lowrider Scene Magazine.


----------



## Ese Caqui

Bad ass picture!


----------



## brn2hop

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> New DVD kings of the street 2012 available on Tuesday preview and cover comming soon....


HOW DO I GET THIS IN RENO?????????????????:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

brn2hop said:


> HOW DO I GET THIS IN RENO?????????????????:biggrin:


Hit us up on the website 
Www.lowriderscenedvd.com


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

exotic rider said:


> I GOT THEM IN SAC.
> HIT ME UP..:nicoderm:


Any of these been distributed out in the midwest? Looking in the Chicago area.


----------



## Wildmint

Remember...."TALENT SCOUT"


----------



## TopDogg

Gracias Caqui. I have alot more pictures, but you will have to wait for issue #3 to see the rest.



Ese Caqui said:


> Bad ass picture!


----------



## Trevor Barrientos

uffin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> New DVD kings of the street 2012 available on Tuesday preview and cover comming soon....


:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Any of these been distributed out in the midwest? Looking in the Chicago area.


in a few places in illinois but there might be a total of 30-40 liquor and magazine stores that have them for the whole state, your best bet will be the website wwww.lowriderscenemagazine.com:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

NEW KING OF THE STREETS 2012 AVAILABLE NOW.


----------



## exotic rider

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> NEW KING OF THE STREETS 2012 AVAILABLE NOW.


NICE!
:nicoderm:


----------



## Voodoo64

nice mag keep up the good work !!:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## EL RAIDER

exotic rider said:


> I GOT THEM IN SAC.
> HIT ME UP..:nicoderm:




:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

We will be at the Ventura supershow this weekend so be on the lookout


----------



## Lil Spanks

Where can i pick one up in fresno??


----------



## Gee-Gee

uffin:


----------



## 925rider

TTT


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Getting ready for this weekend it's gonna be a good one


----------



## exotic rider

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Getting ready for this weekend it's gonna be a good one


:yes::thumbsup:
HAVE A SAFE TRIP..


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

See u guys Sunday


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

exotic rider said:


> :yes::thumbsup:
> HAVE A SAFE TRIP..


Get ready, we got to do a get together you know this man


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Mr.Chop Top said:


> See u guys Sunday


See you on Sunday you guys drive safe too


----------



## exotic rider

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Get ready, we got to do a get together you know this man


I GOT DOG FOOD!
LMK?:420:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

exotic rider said:


> I GOT DOG FOOD!
> LMK?:420:


Fo sure I will need some


----------



## ljlow82

were is everyone at hope show was good homie :wave:


----------



## STKN209

GOOD MAG...GOT ME ONE AT THE "SOCIOS" SHOW....:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Wats up homies it was nice seeing u guys


----------



## exotic rider

BAD ASS VIDEO
2012 KING OF THE STREETS 
I GOT THEM IN SAC $20










OH YEAH! 
I GOT THAT EYE CANDY VOL. 1
FOR YOU COCHINOS...:naughty:


----------



## Twotonz

great job on the new issue fellas....keep up the great work


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Twotonz said:


> great job on the new issue fellas....keep up the great work


It was good seeing you, just like old times, Thanx for the props and let keep this lowriding thing moving forward


----------



## ljlow82

:wave:


----------



## SHOELACES

TTT :wave:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

STKN209 said:


> GOOD MAG...GOT ME ONE AT THE "SOCIOS" SHOW....:thumbsup:


thanx for the support:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68

It was good seeing you guys in Turlock uffin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

eastbay68 said:


> It was good seeing you guys in Turlock uffin:


What's up joe, it was nice seeing you


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

First weekend off, that mean photoshoot this weekend


----------



## FoolishinVegas

:wave:


----------



## exotic rider

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> First weekend off, that mean photoshoot this weekend


:420::420:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

FoolishinVegas said:


> :wave:


whats up uso


----------



## 1SEXY80

Shout Out to Lowrider Scene Mag From:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

1SEXY80 said:


> Shout Out to Lowrider Scene Mag From:
> 
> View attachment 499573


We need to get together one of this days homie


----------



## 1SEXY80

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We need to get together one of this days homie


Let Me Know Ill Get The Carnales Ready With The Rides...


----------



## CARLOS VILLANUEVA

TopDogg said:


> See the full feature on the next issue of Lowrider Scene Magazine.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

*TTMFT*:wave:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

sup chunky


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE




----------



## ljlow82

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


>


:wow::wave:


----------



## chewie

:h5:


----------



## AirbrushJack83

Nice magazine homie. You gave me one yesterday at the picnic in fort worth. Cant wait to see more. Shouts out to lowrider scene for keeping it real in the lowrider world.


----------



## SHOELACES

Say good magazine & video keep up the good work


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

ljlow82 said:


> :wow::wave:


whats up larry, am sure you gonna be inside all this week,:biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

chewie said:


> :h5:


what up chewie


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

AirbrushJack83 said:


> Nice magazine homie. You gave me one yesterday at the picnic in fort worth. Cant wait to see more. Shouts out to lowrider scene for keeping it real in the lowrider world.


thanx man, am glad you liked it and was nice meeting you


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

SHOELACES said:


> Say good magazine & video keep up the good work


what up shoe, was kool seeing you, and expect only improvments...


----------



## SHOELACES

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> what up shoe, was kool seeing you, and expect only improvments...


looks like it keeps getting better and better cant wait for the next issue


----------



## ljlow82

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> whats up larry, am sure you gonna be inside all this week,:biggrin:


yup lol been freaken hot over here homie :boink::wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Keep up the good work big dawgs


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

ljlow82 said:


> yup lol been freaken hot over here homie :boink::wave:


We been dealing with that 75 degree heat wave


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Hannibal Lector said:


> Keep up the good work big dawgs


How's Hawaii? Check out the last kings if the streets you might see familiar faces


----------



## FoolishinVegas

:wave: :wave:


----------



## A&M-Custom

It was nice meeting you at the hop at Sams Shop let me know if you ever need some help taking pictures ..
Here some pic's that i took...


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

A&M-Custom said:


> It was nice meeting you at the hop at Sams Shop let me know if you ever need some help taking pictures ..
> Here some pic's that i took...



Likewise homie it was good meeting you and we are always looking for photographers,


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

FoolishinVegas said:


> :wave: :wave:


What's up USO, staying cool?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

another weekend 2 more photoshoots down,


----------



## FoolishinVegas

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> What's up USO, staying cool?


:nosad:.. It's hot as hell out here uce..


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

FoolishinVegas said:


> :nosad:.. It's hot as hell out here uce..


be on the lookout for them monkeys uce


----------



## FoolishinVegas

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> be on the lookout for them monkeys uce


:rofl:.. U guys heard about that out there?! . . It was on my side of town too.


----------



## ljlow82

:wave:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTMFT


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

whats up fellas.... getting ready for the oldies carshow in san fernando... will be the place to be


----------



## brn2hop

:thumbsup:


----------



## riden on whitewall

TTT....:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider

:420:


----------



## toker1

Wut up fellas u got something good going keep up he good work!!!!!!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

thanx for the support fellas, we are getting ready to drop vol 3 real soon....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

TTMFT 

(pm sent)


----------



## 61neb

*THANKS GUYS*


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

61neb said:


> View attachment 518065
> 
> View attachment 518068
> 
> View attachment 518330
> 
> View attachment 518071
> 
> 
> *THANKS GUYS*


Any time bro, ur camino is one of a king


----------



## Amahury760

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> whats up fellas.... getting ready for the oldies carshow in san fernando... will be the place to be


It was nice talking to you out there. Pinche angel, no se le quita lo Mamey.


----------



## 61neb

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Any time bro, ur camino is one of a kind


thanks


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

ese cabron y no es angel es el jefe angel


----------



## Amahury760

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> ese cabron y no es angel es el jefe angel


No lo bueles, al pinche angel. Como tenia a todos sus members ahi chingandole. Bueno karnal hay nos vidrios al raton.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

working on the new vol available soon


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

my bad bro for not calling. i got caught up that day. i'll try an give you a ring tomorrow


----------



## juangotti

Love the mag fellas, editing and writing could use some tweaks though.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

juangotti said:


> Love the mag fellas, editing and writing could use some tweaks though.


Always, the way we look at it is a work in progress


----------



## ljlow82

:wave:


----------



## TopDogg

See "Hard to Kill", in the next issue of LRS Magazine.


----------



## Stranger69

:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop

WAS GOOD SEEN U GUYZ OUT IN RENO............:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK

WHEN IS THE MAGAZINE GOING TO HIT THE STORE RACKS? :nicoderm:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

JROCK said:


> WHEN IS THE MAGAZINE GOING TO HIT THE STORE RACKS? :nicoderm:


It's in some we are increasing distribution on every issue,


----------



## Don Pedro

_Coronado Customs in Yuma Az has Lowrider Scene on the shelf. Hit us up for local pick up or shipping._


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

What up ? I just bought me a new lense.


----------



## A TODA MADRE

shoot me your emai again so i can get you that contact info you asked about


----------



## ljlow82

:wave:


----------



## chewie

:rimshot:


----------



## ljlow82

uffin:


----------



## 93flee

Sweet mag and videos my boy Racardo car is in the first mag "STRAIGHT FLUSH"


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Whats up everyone, we just finished our 3rd issue and sending it to print this week. we will have it available at the WOODLAND CARSHOW in a couple of weeks


----------



## exotic rider

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Whats up everyone, we just finished our 3rd issue and sending it to print this week. we will have it available at the WOODLAND CARSHOW in a couple of weeks


LOOKING GOOD!:thumbsup::420:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

sup exotic thanks you now soon they come out you got them in sac


----------



## TopDogg

Nice


----------



## chewie

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Whats up everyone, we just finished our 3rd issue and sending it to print this week. we will have it available at the WOODLAND CARSHOW in a couple of weeks


:thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Whats up everyone, we just finished our 3rd issue and sending it to print this week. we will have it available at the WOODLAND CARSHOW in a couple of weeks


looks good homie


----------



## 93flee

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Whats up everyone, we just finished our 3rd issue and sending it to print this week. we will have it available at the WOODLAND CARSHOW in a couple of weeks


Pure fire


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

thanks flee and yes this issue is jampack


----------



## A&R

where can i find that mag up here in chicago


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life

WASSUP LOWRIDER SCENE YOU SHOULD COME JOIN US FOR BLVD NIGHTS TOMARROW HERE IN SAN JOSE IF YOU CAN


----------



## EVIL91

ttt sup guys


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

damn i cant wait, we just got a call from the print shop i will be getting my copy in about 3-4 days and the rest of the magazines in about 6-7 days, if all goes well i might have them available at the life finest carshow one week before the woodland supershow


----------



## Amahury760

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> damn i cant wait, we just got a call from the print shop i will be getting my copy in about 3-4 days and the rest of the magazines in about 6-7 days, if all goes well i might have them available at the life finest carshow one week before the woodland supershow


What's up bro, hey where can I get your magazine out here in 
San Diego.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Amahury760 said:


> What's up bro, hey where can I get your magazine out here in
> San Diego.


Lowrider expressions have them in San Diego


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

We also just got the official date for the magazine is next Friday, we will be able to ship to all those people that can't wait and the official release date is at the woodland super show on the 29th


----------



## BLACK WIDOW 62

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We also just got the official date for the magazine is next Friday, we will be able to ship to all those people that can't wait and the official release date is at the woodland super show on the 29th:thumbsup:


----------



## k louie

Shit feel like a kid waiting on Christmas can't wait to see what's in it from Amarillo


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

we got on this issue the soboba rez show, family first in sacramento, unidoz and creations on dallas,ammco piknik in colorado,street fest in el paso,nuestro estilo piknic in amarillo tx, pura vida carshow in amarillo tx, unided dreams in copah casino in yuma az.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

plus 21 full features on this issue this issue is jam pack from new york, texas, california, arizona, and the land down under australia repping to the fullest


----------



## exotic rider

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> plus 21 full features on this issue this issue is jam pack from new york, texas, california, arizona, and the land down under australia repping to the fullest


:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

sup exotic see you in couple day


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Just started working in the bomb edition vol 3 and bicycle edition vol 2. If all goes well available for Vegas supershow


----------



## ljlow82

gunna need some copies homie :thumbsup:will hit u up soon


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Let me know Larry also once the weather gets cool time for photoshoots


----------



## exotic rider

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> sup exotic see you in couple day


 I'LL BE WAITING!:420:


----------



## k louie

yup gona need a few copies 2 homie whos gona have it around amarillo? better yet how much for a box ill sll them out of my shop


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

k louie said:


> yup gona need a few copies 2 homie whos gona have it around amarillo? better yet how much for a box ill sll them out of my shop


pm sent


----------



## FoolishinVegas

TTT for my LRS Usos!! :wave:


----------



## dat620

where can i get them in phx az, and or do you need some one here, can you pm me some info, thx tom


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

FoolishinVegas said:


> TTT for my LRS Usos!! :wave:


sup uso.. like always.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Wats up cavrones see u guys in woodland


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Wats up cavrones see u guys in woodland


whats up chunky te vemos next week


----------



## ljlow82

:wave::yes:


LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Let me know Larry also once the weather gets cool time for photoshoots


----------



## 1SEXY80

When is the next issue coming out? I havent recieved a mag in a LOOONG TIME!!!!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

1SEXY80 said:


> When is the next issue coming out? I havent recieved a mag in a LOOONG TIME!!!!


We shipped the new issue today


----------



## exotic rider

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We shipped the new issue today


IT'S ON NOW!:nicoderm:


----------



## 1SEXY80

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We shipped the new issue today


Cool Cool...I Look Forward To Getting It In The Mail...I Need Some New Reading material:naughty::thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider

I GOT THEM IN SAC!:biggrin:
FRESH BOX READY TO GO...:thumbsup:
HIT ME UP!:nicoderm:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Who's got them in San Antonio? Larry?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

ClassicPlayer said:


> Who's got them in San Antonio? Larry?


Am goin to ship him some


----------



## FoolishinVegas

:wave: ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Show Time

How can I change my shipping address if I've moved?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Show Time said:


> How can I change my shipping address if I've moved?


just send me a pm


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHN818

Where can I pick up a copy. I'm out in Palmdale ca


----------



## ClassicPlayer

ljlow82 said:


> :thumbsup:


I need to grab a copy from you, Larry.


----------



## Hernan

New magazine looks good guys.


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy




----------



## LATIN WORLD OG




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Just wanted to give Thanx to everyone that stopped and see us in Vegas, Thanx for the support and till next one


----------



## 93flee

Can't wait to see the vegas photage


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

Where in San Jo can we buy this magazine????


----------



## ljlow82

:boink::wave:


93flee said:


> Can't wait to see the vegas photage


----------



## ~esjmami~

:wave: whats up guys, good seeing you in vegas..are you guys goin to this show tmrrw? 
View attachment 557210

the show is 11-6 and the concert is 6-12 :wow: Vegas all over again :x:


----------



## 94capriceusaf

What issue will have the photos from the Woodland show come out? Where in Sacramento can I pick it up?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

94capriceusaf said:


> What issue will have the photos from the Woodland show come out? Where in Sacramento can I pick it up?


Exotic auto has them in Sacramento. And I shot video of woodland and its out now on vol 18


----------



## A TODA MADRE

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Exotic auto has them in Sacramento. And I shot video of woodland and its out now on vol 18


PM sent whats up homeboys


----------



## exotic rider

94capriceusaf said:


> What issue will have the photos from the Woodland show come out? Where in Sacramento can I pick it up?


HIT ME UP.uffin:




LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Exotic auto has them in Sacramento. And I shot video of woodland and its out now on vol 18


:thumbsup::420:


----------



## Don Pedro

New style Marzocchi gears available at Coronado Customs in Yuma Az, $200 each plus shipping.


​


----------



## ljlow82

Que pasa amigo :wave:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

ljlow82 said:


> Que pasa amigo :wave:


getting ready to start shooting for vol 4. pm me your address and let me know what u got in mind...


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

just gpt home from SEMA, lots of good things coming up


----------



## ljlow82

:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTMFT wats up guys how is it going


----------



## TopDogg

The new Premium Sportway tires: Read about it in the next issue of LOWRIDER SCENE Magazine.


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## ~esjmami~

:wave:


----------



## 925rider

TTT


----------



## wsrider

Got my mags today thanks for the hook up. magazine looks great! TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Happy Turkey day homies


----------



## 925rider




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

LOWRIDER SCENE VOL 18. WOODLAND SUPERSHOW 2012 PREVIEW.


----------



## exotic rider

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> LOWRIDER SCENE VOL 18. WOODLAND SUPERSHOW 2012 PREVIEW.


:thumbsup:
HOW YOU GUYS BEEN?


----------



## k louie

WHENS THE MEW MAG COMING OUT ?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

k louie said:


> WHENS THE MEW MAG COMING OUT ?


We are putting it together as we speak am 10 features out of 21. And shooting 4 in the next 2 days


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

exotic rider said:


> :thumbsup:
> HOW YOU GUYS BEEN?


Good, how's everything up there?


----------



## exotic rider

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Good, how's everything up there?


GETTING READY FOR THIS CHRISTMAS PARADE HERE IN SAC NEXT MONTH. I'VE BEEN WANTING TO ROLL SOMEWHERE. BUT I CAN'T FIND ANYONE TO ROLL WITH. A LOT OF PEOPLE CARS ARE DOWN OR IT'S THE COLD FOR SOME... I'LL RIDE JUST CAUSE ITS TUESDAY FUCK IT THAT'S GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME!:420:
STAY SAFE GUYS.. CALL ME WHEN YOU GUYS ARE COMING THIS WAY..:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider

TTTuffin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

exotic rider said:


> GETTING READY FOR THIS CHRISTMAS PARADE HERE IN SAC NEXT MONTH. I'VE BEEN WANTING TO ROLL SOMEWHERE. BUT I CAN'T FIND ANYONE TO ROLL WITH. A LOT OF PEOPLE CARS ARE DOWN OR IT'S THE COLD FOR SOME... I'LL RIDE JUST CAUSE ITS TUESDAY FUCK IT THAT'S GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME!:420:
> STAY SAFE GUYS.. CALL ME WHEN YOU GUYS ARE COMING THIS WAY..:thumbsup:


we wil be up there this week end hit us up


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

925rider said:


> TTTuffin:


shaaaauuuu excandalow


----------



## k louie

Ready for the next issue . Keep up the good work !1 you guys are killing of the other mags. In my eyes better pics .more pics and no bulshit adds like harbor freight lol


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

k louie said:


> Ready for the next issue . Keep up the good work !1 you guys are killing of the other mags. In my eyes better pics .more pics and no bulshit adds like harbor freight lol


Thank you homie, this next issue will be packed. We got 3 title winners and 14 top contenders is going to be a one of a kind issue


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

*I HAVE ALL 3 ISSUES AND LOVE THEM ALL... LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOULD TAKE NOTES....!!*


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​
​



OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**VEHICLES THAT DO NOT MEET THE STREET CLASS RULES WILL** WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS. "NO EXCUSES"*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**VEHICLES THAT DO NOT MEET THE STREET CLASS RULES WILL** WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS. "NO EXCUSES"*


Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## lil_zuess

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *I HAVE ALL 3 ISSUES AND LOVE THEM ALL... LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOULD TAKE NOTES....!!*


Lol..


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Thank you homie, this next issue will be packed. We got 3 title winners and 14 top contenders is going to be a one of a kind issue


And dont forget some spice from BMH ..Sup my brotha's


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> And dont forget some spice from BMH ..Sup my brotha's


Pretty penny and black magic what a match


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup:Que onda homie how u doing


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

ljlow82 said:


> :thumbsup:Que onda homie how u doing


Doing a lot of photoshoots and editing. Did you get ur package?


----------



## chewie

:wave:


----------



## ljlow82

:no:no ill check homie and will pm u when i get it


LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Doing a lot of photoshoots and editing. Did you get ur package?


----------



## whatitdopickle

Hoe do I go about getting a photo shot in your magazine? I live in Vegas and got a 83 caddy. my number is 702- 266- 1608 Curtis. Thanks


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

Bump for the homies .. :wave:


----------



## Hernan

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> LOWRIDER SCENE VOL 18. WOODLAND SUPERSHOW 2012 PREVIEW.


Dope


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTMFT


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Happy and safe holidays to everyone


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

What up fuuche! Man long longtime. Happy holidays to you and your fam big homie.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

feliz navidad carnales


----------



## TopDogg

Lyme Wire: In the next issue of LowRider Scene Magazine


----------



## exotic rider




----------



## ljlow82

MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIE HOPE U AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A GOOD ONE :wave:


----------



## ~esjmami~

:wave: merry xmas fellas hope you all have a good xmas


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Merry Christmas everyone, enjoy your family time and be safe in the road


----------



## 94capriceusaf

Just wanted to send a shout out to Lowrider Scene Mag for their great service & a great looking mag.

I ordered a subscription for my youngest brother for Christmas 10 days before Christmas. Not only did the newest issue arrive just in time for Christmas but came w/ 2 back issues. Bad Ass!:thumbsup:

I ordered a subscription to another lowrider publication 5 weeks before Christmas for my middle brother & nothing in the mail yet:nosad:


----------



## chewie

:wave:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

94capriceusaf said:


> Just wanted to send a shout out to Lowrider Scene Mag for their great service & a great looking mag.
> 
> I ordered a subscription for my youngest brother for Christmas 10 days before Christmas. Not only did the newest issue arrive just in time for Christmas but came w/ 2 back issues. Bad Ass!:thumbsup:
> 
> I ordered a subscription to another lowrider publication 5 weeks before Christmas for my middle brother & nothing in the mail yet:nosad:


thanx homie, we worked overtime to fill all those orders, we knew how important it was to have them before christmas..


----------



## 94capriceusaf

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> thanx homie, we worked overtime to fill all those orders, we knew how important it was to have them before christmas..


Much appreciated:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

have a happy and safe new years


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Just got home from la. It's was a Hugh show over 1000 cars


----------



## ljlow82

Qvo homie hope u doing well :wave:


----------



## STKN209

TTT


----------



## "C-LOS" VIEJITOS C.C

GOOD SHIT!!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

working none stop on this new issue. this will be something else all around so stay tuned


----------



## ljlow82

HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND HOMIE :wave:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

You too homie, working over time on this issue. Ill start posting pics since most if them went to Facebook


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

pm sent


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

PedaLScraperZ said:


> pm sent


Got it


----------



## raiderg12

T
T
T:thumbsup:


----------



## chewie

:wave:


----------



## xavierthexman

Come cover this! : )


----------



## ljlow82

:wave:


----------



## Hernan

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> You too homie, working over time on this issue. Ill start posting pics since most if them went to Facebook


:thumbsup:
:wave:
:h5:
:inout:


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup:


----------



## backyard64

The mag looks badass how do I subscribe


----------



## A TODA MADRE

:wave:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

backyard64 said:


> The mag looks badass how do I subscribe


Www.lowriderscenemagazine.com


----------



## exotic rider

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Www.lowriderscenemagazine.com


:420::nicoderm:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Anniversary mag in 75% complete. If all goes well I should finish it within 2 weeks


----------



## ljlow82

Whats up homie


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

wats up carnales see u guys in salinas


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> working none stop on this new issue. this will be something else all around so stay tuned


:wave: :run:


----------



## ljlow82

:nicoderm:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Here it is people, Lowrider Scene Magazine Vol 4, The anniversary issue. this issue is packed with 20 full features and 15 pages of show coverage, now since it was the 1st anniversary we decided to drop 3 title holders. 3X Traditional of the Year (Darkside Dynasty), 2010 Bike of the year( Lady Death) and the Truck of the Year (La reina). so be on the look out.....


----------



## TopDogg




----------



## chewie

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Here it is people, Lowrider Scene Magazine Vol 4, The anniversary issue. this issue is packed with 20 full features and 15 pages of show coverage, now since it was the 1st anniversary we decided to drop 3 title holders. 3X Traditional of the Year (Darkside Dynasty), 2010 Bike of the year( Lady Death) and the Truck of the Year (La reina). so be on the look out.....


:drama:


----------



## exotic rider

:thumbsup:


LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Here it is people, Lowrider Scene Magazine Vol 4, The anniversary issue. this issue is packed with 20 full features and 15 pages of show coverage, now since it was the 1st anniversary we decided to drop 3 title holders. 3X Traditional of the Year (Darkside Dynasty), 2010 Bike of the year( Lady Death) and the Truck of the Year (La reina). so be on the look out.....


----------



## ljlow82

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Here it is people, Lowrider Scene Magazine Vol 4, The anniversary issue. this issue is packed with 20 full features and 15 pages of show coverage, now since it was the 1st anniversary we decided to drop 3 title holders. 3X Traditional of the Year (Darkside Dynasty), 2010 Bike of the year( Lady Death) and the Truck of the Year (La reina). so be on the look out.....


:wave:


----------



## Hernan

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

This one is at the print shop. Time to switch to DVD and back to the bicycle edition v2


----------



## BIG AL 310

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> This one is at the print shop. Time to switch to DVD and back to the bicycle edition v2


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80

When do I get It In the Mail?


----------



## drasticbean

Can't wait to see


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Soon as we get them they will be ship


----------



## watson rider

Ttt


----------



## Hernan

Quiero comprar una copia.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Hernan said:


> Quiero comprar una copia.


Te las Mando el lunes Che


----------



## exotic rider

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Soon as we get them they will be ship


THANKS GUYS. uffin::420:


----------



## himbone

congrats bro keep up the great work. # 1 lowrider mag out there


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

himbone said:


> congrats bro keep up the great work. # 1 lowrider mag out there


thanx for the support himbone


----------



## Hernan

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Te las Mando el lunes Che


Gracias CHE me parece bien. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80

Recieved My Mag In The Mail Last Night...Cant Wait To Read Through It All, Lots Of Magazine Is A Plus, 
Gracias And Keep Up The Good Work...:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Here it is people, Lowrider Scene Magazine Vol 4, The anniversary issue. this issue is packed with 20 full features and 15 pages of show coverage, now since it was the 1st anniversary we decided to drop 3 title holders. 3X Traditional of the Year (Darkside Dynasty), 2010 Bike of the year( Lady Death) and the Truck of the Year (La reina). so be on the look out.....








[/QUOTE
bad azz magazine homie.. keep up the good work :thumbsup:



LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Soon as we get them they will be ship


got our order in a couple days ago at black magic hydraulics.. almost sold out..:h5:


----------



## ljlow82

THE REAL BIG M said:


> Here it is people, Lowrider Scene Magazine Vol 4, The anniversary issue. this issue is packed with 20 full features and 15 pages of show coverage, now since it was the 1st anniversary we decided to drop 3 title holders. 3X Traditional of the Year (Darkside Dynasty), 2010 Bike of the year( Lady Death) and the Truck of the Year (La reina). so be on the look out.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> bad azz magazine homie.. keep up the good work :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> got our order in a couple days ago at black magic hydraulics.. almost sold out..:h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks solid bro.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

THE REAL BIG M said:


> Here it is people, Lowrider Scene Magazine Vol 4, The anniversary issue. this issue is packed with 20 full features and 15 pages of show coverage, now since it was the 1st anniversary we decided to drop 3 title holders. 3X Traditional of the Year (Darkside Dynasty), 2010 Bike of the year( Lady Death) and the Truck of the Year (La reina). so be on the look out.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> bad azz magazine homie.. keep up the good work :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> got our order in a couple days ago at black magic hydraulics.. almost sold out..:h5:


Thanx for the support Big Perm


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Hannibal Lector said:


> Looks solid bro.


Thanx jr


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Check out the layouts of vol 4 on Facebook. Lowrider scene magaz or Lowrider scene dvd


----------



## FoolishinVegas

Got mine!! :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

FoolishinVegas said:


> Got mine!! :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanxs


----------



## chewie

:wave:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider

I HAVE THEM IN SACRAMENTO HIT ME UP.:nicoderm:


----------



## exotic rider

I HAVE THEM IN SACRAMENTO HIT ME UP.:nicoderm:


----------



## felix96

View attachment 632148


----------



## ljlow82

:wave:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

Got mine monday !! :h5: Good quality & deff. worth the extra dollar :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOELACES

OH MY GOD 86 said:


> Got mine monday !! :h5: Good quality & deff. worth the extra dollar :thumbsup:


:wow:


----------



## Don Pedro

_







Coronado Customs in Yuma Az has the new issue in stock. Ask for it with your next order._


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

SHOELACES said:


> :wow:


What up shoe !! :wave: Gonna have to re open the fruitstand this summer :yes:


----------



## SHOELACES

OH MY GOD 86 said:


> What up shoe !! :wave: Gonna have to re open the fruitstand this summer :yes:


Dammmit


----------



## ljlow82

:wave:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Runnin everywhere


----------



## 86 monte carlos




----------



## FoolishinVegas

Great seeing u guys last week!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82




----------



## ljlow82

:nicoderm:que pasa homie


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Will be shooting the last 2 photoshoots for vol 5 on sunday


----------



## MARINATE

Ttt


----------



## ljlow82

:wave:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Will be shooting the last 2 photoshoots for vol 5 on sunday


:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

See everyone on Sunday


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

This new issue is looking clean


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:wave:


----------



## ljlow82

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE

Ttt


----------



## SJRaider18

You gonna have the magazine in san jo for blvd nights? Id like to get one


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

SJRaider18 said:


> You gonna have the magazine in san jo for blvd nights? Id like to get one


Yes we will be there


----------



## SJRaider18

You should sell your magazine at hammer & lewis
they always got the new streetlows impalas mags
The owner irving is really kool


----------



## SJRaider18

You should sell your magazine at hammer & lewis
they always got the new streetlows impalas mags
The owner irving is really kool


----------



## dirty dan

I would like to buy some mag were can I get some


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:wave:


----------



## BIGTITO64

These guys are real cool real homies- real down to earth always see them at shows with there mom.

I hope great success got you guys


----------



## GRAPEVINE

TTT


----------



## newstyle_64

TTT


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup:


----------



## A&R

r u guys going to the torres show


----------



## ljlow82

TTT:wave:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

A&R said:


> r u guys going to the torres show


No we are not. We are less than 2 weeks to closing vol 5 so we are staying and taking care if that


----------



## DIPN714

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> No we are not. We are less than 2 weeks to closing vol 5 so we are staying and taking care if that


no lowrider scene


----------



## A&R

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> No we are not. We are less than 2 weeks to closing vol 5 so we are staying and taking care if that


how about the fresno lowrider show in august


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

A&R said:


> how about the fresno lowrider show in august


Yes we will be there


----------



## ljlow82

:wave:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

whats up vatos locos. HIt a homie up next time you in the area.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

A TODA MADRE said:


> whats up vatos locos. HIt a homie up next time you in the area.


Hit u up on Sunday homie


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Shhhaaaauuuu


----------



## whatitdopickle

What do you have to do to make your magazine? I live in las Vegas


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

whatitdopickle said:


> What do you have to do to make your magazine? I live in las Vegas


We got out main photographer in Vegas, hector with sugarmill photography


----------



## ~esjmami~

Are you guys coming out to san jose for the cruise tonight?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

no getting ready to go to oldies in san fernando


----------



## ~esjmami~

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> no getting ready to go to oldies in san fernando


Cool...have fun :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali Original Photography

Que onda boss?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:wave:


----------



## ljlow82

:wave:


----------



## spiderz

:wave:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Wats up cavrones it was nice seeing u guys and talking to in fresno


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

:wave:


----------



## ljlow82

:wave:whats up homie


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

i need to start updating lil.. whats up everyone was nice to see all of you last weekend


----------



## ~esjmami~

:wave: hEY Bro..are you guys going to be in San Jose tonight?


----------



## SJRaider18

U gonna b sellin mags at blvd nights tonite?


----------



## A TODA MADRE

The homies hit Sac Town and got down..as always stay on the lookout cause theres more bad ass rides covered in upcoming issues


----------



## CHAPARRO64

Come out support the movement obsession cc ttt


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Lowrider Scene Magazine Vol 5



inside this issue
*



*
Lowrider Scene DVD Vol 19


Lowrider Scene Vol 19 trailer





Both Available on Monday Sept 9th


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

They both out


----------



## Los 210

TTT


----------



## BigCeez

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> They both out


Is the 59 Impala from Colorado in this issue? If so, when do I get my issues ?


----------



## 64Rag




----------



## OH MY GOD 86

:thumbsup:


LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Lowrider Scene Magazine Vol 5
> 
> 
> 
> inside this issue
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Lowrider Scene DVD Vol 19
> 
> 
> Lowrider Scene Vol 19 trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Available on Monday Sept 9th


----------



## Los 210

TTT


----------



## whatitdopickle

Am ready for you mag. Can someone call me live in Vegas 702 266 1608. Thanks


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

whatitdopickle said:


> Am ready for you mag. Can someone call me live in Vegas 702 266 1608. Thanks


we got em rite here at shop.. hit us up 702-222-2112


----------



## A TODA MADRE

see you homeboys there :h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*chingon magazine homies.:thumbsup:.
keep up the good work.:h5:. *_


----------



## umlolo

Nice mag real thick found at a local 7 11 loved it


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Thank you fellas. And thanx big perm. Now we just going to have to wait for el muertero to make a comeback and get featured


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

A TODA MADRE said:


> see you homeboys there :h5:


You know it


----------



## Tony64ways

Wat it do I met camera man at Oldies this summer lost card I got green 64 Chevrolet hit 818 355 1671me


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG

*4 DAY WEEKEND 11/11/13 FEDERAL HOLIDAY "VETERANS DAY"*


----------



## LATIN WORLD OG

*4 DAY WEEKEND 11/11/13 FEDERAL HOLIDAY "VETERANS DAY"*


----------



## A&R

:thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82

:wave:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

LSM vol 6. On news stands in 2 weeks.


----------



## 67Joe

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> LSM vol 6. On news stands in 2 weeks.


Where at in sacra ?


----------



## exotic rider

67Joe said:


> Where at in sacra ?


I'LL HAVE THEM SOON! :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Q VO!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> LSM vol 6. On news stands in 2 weeks.


bad ass magazine homies.:worship:. a true lowrider magazine..:thumbsup:. keep em come'n :h5:


----------



## A&R

want to sell them here in chi-town lmk :yes::thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

A&R said:


> want to sell them here in chi-town lmk :yes::thumbsup:


Pm me


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

THE REAL BIG M said:


> bad ass magazine homies.:worship:. a true lowrider magazine..:thumbsup:. keep em come'n :h5:


Thanx for the support perm


----------



## exotic rider

I NEED SOME SOON....:banghead:


----------



## spiderz

to the toppppp:worship:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Will be shipping them in the next week. And dropping them to distribution in Monday


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTMFT


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTMFT


I got to schedule you pedal car and my sobrino motorcycle before they out grow them. Hit me up one if this days


----------



## dadysgirl

:thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL91

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> I got to schedule you pedal car and my sobrino motorcycle before they out grow them. Hit me up one if this days


TTMFT lets us no your sobrino ready


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> I got to schedule you pedal car and my sobrino motorcycle before they out grow them. Hit me up one if this days


WE READY JUST LETS US KNOW LETS DO IT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Thanx for the support perm


no prob. homies.. keep up the good work :h5:


----------



## chevrolet62

my blue 62 rag came out on your magazine i would like to thank you guys for giving my car and my club a chance to represent on your magazine. could you please post some pics up thanks


----------



## ROBLEDO

LOWRIDER SCENE.......So close but yet so far away. :rofl:



http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-game-...oduce-magic?campaign=Facebook_videos_steelers


----------



## 67Joe

ROBLEDO said:


> LOWRIDER SCENE.......So close but yet so far away. :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-game-...oduce-magic?campaign=Facebook_videos_steelers


What's bn going on with two vatos ?
When's the next issue coming out ?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

67Joe said:


> What's bn going on with two vatos ?
> When's the next issue coming out ?


Good joe. The next issue is out now. I just forgot to post it here. We got the vol 6 and the bicycle edition out now. I posted on Facebook I just need to post here more often


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

chevrolet62 said:


> my blue 62 rag came out on your magazine i would like to thank you guys for giving my car and my club a chance to represent on your magazine. could you please post some pics up thanks


I will and thanx for bringing the deuce out


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

ROBLEDO said:


> LOWRIDER SCENE.......So close but yet so far away. :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-game-...oduce-magic?campaign=Facebook_videos_steelers


Great win vs the bears. It looked like a closed game


----------



## ROBLEDO

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Great win vs the bears. It looked like a closed game


:rimshot:


...at least Dallas still has something to play for as where shittsburgh, like the raiders have been out of it since mid season.:rofl:


----------



## Marty McFly

ROBLEDO said:


> :rimshot:
> 
> 
> *...at least Dallas still has something to play for* as where shittsburgh, like the raiders have been out of it since mid season.:rofl:


 bwhahahaha, bro you are delusional


----------



## blazer78

How do I contact you about possibly doin a photo shoot on my car


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

blazer78 said:


> How do I contact you about possibly doin a photo shoot on my car


Pm a pic


----------



## osegura

:ninja:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

osegura said:


> View attachment 955017
> I have this call me oscar 714-561-2310 thanks










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ

Merry xmas rt bac at u frm BIG TYMERZ C.C


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Getting ready for the season kick off will have the new DVD and new vol 7 with in the next few weeks


----------



## LaMuerte79

*do you guys have someone in the west texas 806 area that is selling them? thanks*:thumbsup:


----------



## capriceboy92

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Getting ready for the season kick off will have the new DVD and new vol 7 with in the next few weeks


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

LaMuerte79 said:


> *do you guys have someone in the west texas 806 area that is selling them? thanks*:thumbsup:


Primo from plainview cc has them in the 806


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Getting ready for the season kick off will have the new DVD and new vol 7 with in the next few weeks


cant wait to see it.. always got the baddest *lowrider scene* magazine out.. full of bad ass cars & articals bout the *lowrider scene*.. keep up the good work homies :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider

I got em in the 916!

Sent from my HTC ONE


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:wave:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

LSM vol 7 available at the Phoenix supershow


----------



## Robert =woody65=

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> LSM vol 7 available at the Phoenix supershow


whats up bro, how is everything:wave:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

going good woody working on the next issue


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Cool i Get one next time i see you:thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL91

Waz up guys hope u guys doing good TTMFT


----------



## Robert =woody65=

ttt


----------



## djxsd

Nice mag!! .. Come check out are picnic In San Diego!


----------



## EVIL91

Ttt


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

LSM vol 8 on the works


----------



## brn2hop

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

Almost done with it. I'll try to posture previews but most of them are on Facebook or Instagram. Follow for more up to date news


----------



## ESE PUERTA

How can i get a subscription for this?


----------



## U.S. RIDER

call Bro and let him setup your account...831-840-3102..office LSM


----------



## ESE PUERTA

Thanks


----------

